# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  The 12 Week Transformation

## bcap

Hello All. 

So i'm sure that some of you have read my posts on diets and whatnot here. 

I have finally finalized (woah that sounds wierd) my diet and workout plan. 


*Monday/Wednesday/Friday-Sunday (Sunday no workout)*

Meal 1: 8:00: 396 cals, 57.5 pro, 2.5 fat, 30.6 carb
- Eggs (7 egg whites)
- Oatmeal (1/2 cup uncooked)
- Whey powder (1 scoop)
- Glutamine

9:00 workout (circuit training: 10 exercises + abs)

Meal 2: 10:30: 370 cals, 28 pro, 1.3 fat, 61.5 carb
- Whey powder (1 scoop)
- Dextrose (60grams)

Meal 3: 12:30: 497 cals, 57.9 pro, 7.9 fat, 44.8 carb
- Chicken (6 oz)
- Rice + Veggies (1 cup cooked)

Meal 4: 3:45: 277 cals, 35.2 pro, 14.1 fat, 0 carb
- Chicken (4 oz)
- Broccoli
- Flaxseed oil (2 tsp)

Meal 5: 7:00: 278 cals, 41.1 pro, 10 fat, 1.2 carb
- Sole (6 oz)
- Steamed veggies
- Salad
- Flaxseed oil

Meal 6: 10:00: 347 cals, 56.1 pro, 11.4 fat, 1.2 carb
- Omlette (4 egg whites)
- Flaxseed oil (2 tsp)
- Tuna (1 can)

Total cals: 2165 calories
Total pro: 275.8g
Total fat: 47.2g
Total carb: 139.3g


*Tues/Thurs*

Cardio: 9:30: 45 minutes (HR 70%)

Meal 1: 10:15: 281 cals, 42.1 pro, 11.4 fat, 0 carb
- Tuna (1 can)
- Flaxseed oil (2 teaspoons)
- Salad

Meal 2: 12:30: 430 cals, 38 pro, 3.8 fat, 55.5 carb
- Oatmeal (1 cup uncooked)
- Whey powder (1 scoop)
- Glutamine

Meal 3: 3:00: 403 cals, 40.2 pro, 5.9 fat ,44.8 carb
- Chicken (4 oz)
- Salad
- Rice + Veggies (1 cup cooked)

Meal 4: 5:15: 371 cals, 52.9 pro, 16.1 fat, 0 carb
- Chicken (6 oz)
- Flaxseed oil (2 tsp)
- Steamed veggies

Meal 5: 8:00: 220 cals, 28 pro, 11.3 fat, 1.5 carb
- Whey powder (1 scoop)
- Flaxseed oil (2 tsp)

Meal 6: 10:00: 371 cals, 52.9 pro, 16.1 fat, 0 carb
- Chicken (6 oz)
- Flaxseed oil (2 tsp)
- Salad

Total cals: 2076 calories
Total pro: 254.1g
Total fat: 64.5g
Total carb: 101.8g

For my cardio, I will be doing 45 minutes of running (outside) at HR around 70%. For workout, i will construct a different circuit each day, consisting of 2 exercises for each body part. I will be going 3 sets of each, going quick back and forth from one to the other. After that, i will do an abs circuit for 10 minutes. 

Now i am following this for 12 weeks, and i would like to lose around 30 pounds. I am currently 18 years old, 205 pounds. I will be getting a bf% done tomorrow, as well as measurements and pictures. I'll be starting this thursday. I will be posting my status each day, explaining how i did that day, what i have eaten, etc. Once a week (every thursday) i'll post a new picture, as well as new stats. 

I would really appreciate it if you guys would follow me along with this, as i'll need the motivation. It is going to be hard. 

I also have a blog that i'm going to update tomorrow with pictures, etc, and i'll be posting the same thing there and here. So up to you guys if you want to check there or here. The site is:
http://12weektransformation.blogspot.com/

Again, i would really appreciate you guys helping me through this, as i have high hopes and will need the motivation.

Thansk and hope to hear form you soon.

Bryan

----------


## Myka

flax oil should be measured in tbs...not tsp...
You need more protein PWO...
You shouldnt run in the morning for max fat loss...
You should walk with the same heart rate(70%)...

----------


## Myka

I look forward to the story and the pics :Smilie:

----------


## xtinaunasty

i agree w/new kid on the running...with the circuits, etc. you are already getting a lot of intense cardio. dont wanna eat that muscle away!

also, this may be really knitpicky but...you may want to have your carbs for meals 1 and 2 (instead of 2 and 3) on cardio days. the earlier in the day you eat your carbs, the better (well, on cardio only days anyway).

good luck!! i'll be following your progress  :Wink:

----------


## palumbo

good luck and keep us updated

----------


## bcap

*Quoting bigrob33:*

_heres my 2 cents...which are always right.


After cardio...I ALWAYS do pro/fat

the longer you go without carbs, the longer lipolisis will ride out (fat burning)...to a certain degree.

once you pop some carbs, youll blunt the fat burning process.

so usually fat/pro..then my meal after that would be pro/carbs.

i just quickly read the thread and saw this was a question at hand._



This is a post from my other thread about my diet(http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=224652). Everyone seemed to agree that i should have pro/fat after morning cardio. 

And you guys don't think i should be running in the morning? Walking instead? How would i get my hr up to 70% by walking?

Thanks a lot guys for posting, i'll be posting stats asap. 

Bryan

----------


## spywizard

It's easy to get to 70%, try incline on the treadmill..

i posted on the blog, good luck with that..

----------


## bcap

Great thanks. Only problem is that i won't be on a treadmill, i'll be outside (i think i said that uptop). I'll try my best to work it out tho.

Thanks

Bryan

----------


## spywizard

sorry, it was -4 here saturday, so i don't even think about outside work.. 

good luck though

----------


## bcap

Yeah its cold here too, but i have my plan workout out around my schedule (which is hectic as it is), so i need to be at home for that. No biggie though, i've got an ipod  :Smilie: 

Blog is updated by the way. 

Bryan

----------


## bcap

Alright another post here. 

I'm starting the diet tomorrow. I ordered my flax and carb powder, will be getting it either tomorrow or Friday. 

I made my chicken/rice/veggies for the next 2 days tonight, and I'll be getting up in the A.M. to start my first cardio session. I'll be doing measurements and pictures right before i go out to do this. 

Hope you can all follow along and keep me motivated!

Bryan

----------


## bcap

Alright. 

The diet has begun. Just got back from a 52 minute brisk walk (outside), it felt great. 

I took pics and measurements right when i woke up, so i'll post them now. 

Keep in mind, for bf% i couldn't get out to get it done professionaly, so i have this little handheld one (i know its crap), you put in your weight age and height and then put your thumbs on these 2 sensors and it gives you a %. 

Anyway, here they are. I'm going to make meal 1 now.

Weight: 203.2 pounds
Height: 71.5 inches
BMI: 27.94
Body Fat%: 27.7%
Waist Measurement (around belly button): 38"

Pictures:

----------


## 1buffsob

Good luck brotha I'll be following your progress. And major props on you for posting pics.

----------


## bcap

Thanks! Was a little iffy posting them, but I want people to follow along with me as i SHED THE FAT baby! Haha. 

Hopefully the pictures aren't as taken up by ... well ... ME, as the weeks go on. 

Thansk everyone
Bryan

----------


## bcap

Hey everyone. 

Just gonna update my progress so far. 

It's day 3 and i'm doing awesome so far. It feels so great to get back into the gym after not being in it for 3 days. I also changed my workout plan, i am doing a body part per day instead of circuits. 

Mon: Arms (Tri/Bi)
Tues: Cardio
Wed: Shoulders/Back am. cardio pm.
Thurs: Cardio
Fri: Chest am. cardio pm.
Sat: Legs am. cardio pm.
Sun: cardio am.

So everything is going good so far. I am trying to avoid the scale because i want to see my progress week at a time, vs day at a time.

As far as the diet goes, it's hard to get into a routine like i have it all planned out, and a lot of things are suddenly confusing (i.e. making plans with the g/f), but it'll all be worth it in the end. 

I figured out that i LOVE oatmeal + choco-pb whey powder, mmmm soo good!
Also love the tuna omlette, everyone thinks i'm gross for eating it, but it's soo good. 

Anyway, thanks again for following along with me. Any suggestions, words of advice or motivation woudl be much appreciated: this is goin to be hard for a whoel 12 weeks (especially witht he busy schedule i have).

Thansk again and hope to talk to you soon.

Bryan

----------


## 1buffsob

Looks real good Bryan. Very simple and effective training regime. It should do well for you.

Avoiding the scale is good. And as far as your dieting and training routine go, it will become just that, a routine. Soon, you it will just become the same as breathing, you will seldom have to think about it. It will be very easy for you in a couple of weeks. Grab yourself a travel bag just in case you find yourself at the g/f's house when it comes time for a meal. Always having the right food with you makes dieting extremely easy.

Oatmeal is bomb with whey. Just make sure you add the whey after you cook the oats so as to not degrade the BCAAs. 

Best of luck.

----------


## LAGMuXle

Bryan,

Looking good.

No matter what, no matter who, stick with it. This isn't for them, it's for yourself.

Just remember that and you will do great.

It's great to see you so dedicated. Keep it up!

 :7up:

----------


## tim1089

Good luck man, we're all rootin for you. I just hope I can get over the laziness and do it myself.

Tim

----------


## bcap

Hey, i'd love to have someone do the diet with me, as a challenge. 

Eh, eh?

 :Wink:

----------


## 1buffsob

I'll take you on.  :Smilie:

----------


## Myka

> Hey, i'd love to have someone do the diet with me, as a challenge. 
> 
> Eh, eh?


that would be a good idea...maybe you could get a friend or gf/wife to accept the challenge?

----------


## taiboxa

u can do pro/carb after cardio just wait 30min to eat it 

anyways this thread gets tai's approval

----------


## 1buffsob

Thank God for tai's approval. Now I can relax  :Smilie:

----------


## taiboxa

> Thank God for tai's approval. Now I can relax


awha! i see you know how we roll around here

----------


## 1buffsob

I do indeed. Have to get everything ok'd by the musical chinchilla.

----------


## bcap

Haha woah i go for a night and theres a whole convo goin on here! 

Awesome. Thanks for the posts guys.

I'll keep you all updated  :Smilie: 

Bryan

----------


## bcap

2/26/06

I slept in late today. Have had meal 1 and 2, i'm gonna do cardio couple hours after meal 3 (pro/fat), then enjoy meal 4. I was curious so i weighed myself this morning (i know it's not accurate), but it says i'm at 200 now, which means i've lost 3 poundsn already. Looking good so far.

I've been reading a bunch of articles on other peoples transformations to keep myself motivated, as well as the "10 fat mistakes" article. If anyone hasn't read it, i suggest readin it, its great. You can check it out here:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=75396

If anyone else has other motivational articles/success stores, i would love to hear them, email me at [email protected] or just post them here. I'll print them out and i'll be relying on them when i get unmotivated.
Thanks again guys

Bryan

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

I agree & like your whole workout - *congradulations brutha* on your first steps

Personally, i would up the amount of flax-seed oil - you can never get enough of that stuff  :Smilie:  (1 teaspoon (i just take a gulp out of the bottle & dont measure) with every meal)

----------


## bcap

Yea the stuff is pretty rancid. I found a way of taking it without tasting it. Suck the stuff into your mouth but then quickly take a huge gulp of water and swallow, drink more water, and PRESTO, its gone!

I think i'll keep my flax oil where it is, I don't want to start messin around with my macros, thanks tho!

There will be an update today as to whats going on, thanks for the positive feedback.

----------


## 1buffsob

GQ-Bouncer's advice is sound. When fat loss stagnates and it's time to drop some carbs and protein from the mix, this is where a little more EFA's will come in handy. But we'll worry about that in a couple weeks Bryan.  :Smilie:

----------


## bcap

Sounds good Jim,err, Kyle. Haha

----------


## bcap

Just an update so far for today.

2/27/06

Woke up at 7, ate meal 1: oats, whey and eggs. I did shoulders and back today. Wow am i ever sore from Saturday's leg workout, in fact, my chest is still sore from Friday as well. I'm betting that tomorrow my shoulders and lats will be sore as well. This is all because i haven't been to the gym in a couple weeks. DAMNIT! Why did i stop going?

Oh well, i'm back into it and feeling great. This afternoon between meal 3 and 4 i'm doing some cardio here @ school. 45 mins on a treadmill at high incline, shoudl be good. 

I'm going to print out my before pictures and keep them in my wallet. Every time i loose motivation or want to eat someothing crappy, i'm gonna take them out, look at them and be like, woah shit i don't want to look like that again. 

I'm excited for Thursday's measurements to see any progress, i'm sure ill loose quite a bit, seeming as i put on about 10 pounds pretty quickly (in about 2 weeks), it'll all come off quickly.

Thanks for keeping up wiht me and i'll be posting again later on this afternoon after cardio.

Bryan

----------


## bcap

2/27/06

Just enjoying my egg omlette at the moment (meal 6). It is so good. Today went really really well. I did am weights and pm cardio. Feeling really relaly good about the whole thing so far. 

Thanks for keepin up, again 

Tomorrow night i have a sleep test thingy @ my school, so i won't be positng tomorrows progress (actually i might post after am cardio), but i will be doing cardio in the morning on an empt stomach. Wed I'll be doing both (as today).

I'll kepe yeah posted, cna't wait unitl Thursday to check ou the progress (if any so far).

Bryan

----------


## xtinaunasty

keep it up bcap!!

 :Thumps Up:

----------


## bcap

2/28/06

Went for a good 50 minute walk this morning. Had a yummy oats and whey aftewards, am just cooking some more chicken for tomorrow and i will be enjoying meal 2 soon.  :Smilie:

----------


## 1buffsob

We are all following brotha. Keep it up. Any questions, shoot me a PM or I'll holla at you on MSN.

----------


## bcap

cool cool. 

i found a new way to make steamed brocoli and coliflower taste DYNAMITE.

steam them for like 10 - 15 minutes until they're super super soft, then put them in a large bowl and sprinkle salt and pepper over them. glaze them with white wine vinegar and mix around.

PRESTO, its so good i suggest everyone tries it!

----------


## bcap

03/01/06

So week 1 is almost over. The last week has seemed really long, but I feel great getting back into everything and it feels great to be doing something about my "problem". 

Today i worked out arms (bi/tri) in the a.m. and did cardio in the p.m. I look forward to measuring up/weighing in in the a.m. tomorrow. I'll be doing cardio around 9 tomorrow, a little earlier. 

Keep yeah posted.

Bryan

----------


## bcap

03/02/06

Week 1 is complete. I feel great doing what i'm doing, and after i took measurements this morning, I'm even more excited to continue this progress. I am going for a walk in 10 minutes, but i'll post my updated stats and pictures. 

This is after week 1:


Weight: 198.2 pounds
Height: 71.5 inches
BMI: 27.26
Body Fat%: 27.0%
Waist Measurement (around belly button): 36.5"

Pictures:
Before (1 Week Ago):


Week 1 (Today):


Feeling great about my progress - 5 pounds off in the first week and already an inch and a half off my waist. No real differences in the pictures just yet, I'm hoping that will come next week  :Smilie:  
This is the kind of motivation I need. 

Thanks so much guys for following along, I'll keep you all posted. 

Bryan

----------


## LAGMuXle

Excellent job bcap.

Keep up the good work, and keep updating us - it's really good to see someone improving at this rate. 

Remember one thing as well - and this is not to be negative, but is a productive thought - your weight loss will go down at a decreasing rate week to week. In other words - when your body adjusts to your diet that you are on, a 4 or 5 weeks in - you will lose your weight at a slower pace and it is perfectly normal for this to happen. Don't let this discourage you!

Best of luck,

LAGMuXle

----------


## 1buffsob

Very nice. You'll be there before you know it. Keep it up Brian.

----------


## bcap

Hey thanks guys. 

Just got back from my walk, eating some oats, i feel great! I am also doing weights tonight (thought i'd throw that in because i have 2 hours off @ school tonight). So i'm not going to have pro/carb for meal 2 today, i'll have pro/fat there and use my pro/carb meal as pwo tonight, sound good? 

I am also aware that I won't be losing this much every week, i figure the extra couple pounds is just extra water weight from all the garbage i had eaten in the last couple weeks. 

Should i adjust my macros/caloric intake as i lose weight?

Thanks so much for the kind words. 

Bryan

----------


## bcap

03/03/06

Today was a really really good day. Woke up and had meal 1, did an awesome chest workout, pwo meal and later on in the day i did cardio (on an empty stomach). 

This weekend I am out of town so won't be updating. I am away for work so I won't be able to workout, i'm going to find time to go for a walk though, and I am bringing food with me, so that way I don't fall off the wagon per say. 

Thanks again for following along. I can't wait till next Thursday to measure up again  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

Bryan

----------


## nirish_mark20

keep up the good work. it iwll be tough at times (im doing the same as you) but stick with it!

btw i dont think ur bodyfat estimate is right. im sitting at 28% and i look a hell of a lot fatter than you! your lower, i would say 20 % or so

----------


## ndmand4u

bump on the quality updates. keep it coming

----------


## Mealticket

excellent work. KEEP IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bcap

Hey guys thanks so much. 

Today i am away for work, ate all my meals properly (no cheating, although many opportunities presented themsleves). Didn't get a chance to do cardio tho, i'll have to do it tomorrow night. I did a lot the past week, so 1 day off shouldn't be too too bad. 

Thanks for all the help and motivation guys, it feels great what i'm doing and i can't wait till this is all over to see the results  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## bcap

03/07/06

Been a while since an update. All has been well, I followed my diet on the weekend and didn't screw up at all! 

Yesterday i did weights (shoulders) in the a.m. then cardio (65%-70%MAX for 45 minutes) on an empty(ish) stomach. Today i just got back from a walk on an empty stomach and now i'm enjoying my oats and protein. I got a new flavor of protien, butter toffee from Dymatize. I really miss my choco-peanutbutter  :Frown: 

Anyway, ill keep you updated. Tomorrow is am weights pm cardio on empty stomach. Can't wait until Htursday to measure up!

thanks, Bryan

----------


## novastepp

This thread is awesome! i love all the encouragement. keep on keepin on brother... and keep Livin...

L I V I N  :Thumps Up:

----------


## 1buffsob

Brian, we're sending you to Oprah once you become a stud and put Jared from Subway to shame. But I want whatever prize Oprah gives you.  :Smilie:

----------


## bcap

Deal. And we can have everyone who posted on this thread be in the audience so they can get a prize from oprah as well. 

Maybe shell give me a car. Hmmm...

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

First time chiming in on this thread. Im very interested in your outcome bcap, so you better damn well stick to it, or we will all kick your ass. J/K, good luck bro.

----------


## Motion

Keep up the good work bro.

----------


## bcap

Thanks guys. 

Whoady4shoady, don't you worry about that. I will be sticking to this until the last minute. I want to see the results, I want to feel the results, but most of all, I am just sick of being this fat, out of shape kid, embarassed to take his t-shirt off in the summer. I work at a summer camp and am a lifeguard at the pool there as well, I spend A LOT of time with no shirt off and I found last summer, I just tried NOT to do it, well i don't want that again. 

I will make the transformation and I WILL follow this through until the end. 

You guys are doing an amazing job at motivating me, thanks so much, you have NO IDEA how much it helps!

Bryan

----------


## 1buffsob

You had damn well better stick with it Bryan. After all the help I've given you and all the motivation/advice these guys are throwing your way...I swear to God, I will come all the way over to Canada and........ and I'll............. and I'll..... put it this way, you won't like the outcome.

*Clears throat*

Excuse me gentleman, it seems I'm due for another prop shot. Good day.  :Smilie:

----------


## bcap

Haha, consider this my promise  :Smilie:

----------


## bcap

03/08/06

Another update for the day. This morning i woke up in a great mood, so i decided i wanted to take a sneak peak at my current weight (i couldn't wait until tomorrow) --> i'm down to 195!!!!

Woo, well we'll see the "official" weight tomorrow mornign as well as other measurements, but i'm pretty happy about this. I worked out chest this morning in the gym, had a great workout. 

I just finihsed meal 3 not too long ago. I've got to cook up some chicken and rice and veggies for the next few days pretty soon. After meal 4, i'm going to wait 2 and a half hours then go for a nice brisk 45-1hour walk, then destroy meal 5  :Smilie: 

Can't wait until tomorrow mornign to see how i'm shaping up!

When do you guys think i can expect to see physical changes (i.e. in the photos)?

Thanks, Bryan

----------


## Myka

I dont know when youll start to really notice physical change in pics but let me encourage you to let that be your guide...as in you shouldnt listen to the scale(not sure if this has already been discussed)let the change you see in pics let you know how your doing...you could wake up tomorrow and weigh 197 or so...the scale is desceptive...good luck

----------


## bcap

03/09/06

Week 2 ends today. I took measurements and pictures this morning, they're all posted down below. So far today I've gone for my walk and had meal 1. I feel great i'm so happy of my progress. What you guys think of the pics? Any progress yet? 

Weight: 195.1  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
Height: 71.5
BMI: 26.8
Body Fat %: 26.7%
Waist (Belly Button): 35.5"  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

Pictures:

----------


## clearity

If your bodyfat is 26 percent then I am screwed, how do I have a 30 in waist, and you look skinner then me?

----------


## bcap

No idea dude. Also, as for the bf%, i'm using one of those handheld things, so its not accurate, i'm only using it as a reference point, so see how much % i loose. After this 12 weeks i'm going to get a proper bf% done.

----------


## clearity

O ok, because I was pinched and did another one also, that bf seems way off though.

----------


## bcap

which mine? yeah it probably is, we'll see in 10 weeks  :Smilie: 

what do you think i'im at dude?

----------


## clearity

defineatly not at 26% thats way too high

----------


## bcap

right on. thats good news  :Smilie:  

We'll see @ the end of this 12 months, i'm going to get it done professionaly

----------


## ndmand4u

have you checked into the prices for getting a body fat test? I just thought about getting one done and didn't know how much they cost.

----------


## novastepp

i can tell a difference in the pics...just thought i would say that, keep it up brotha...

----------


## bcap

thanks a million nova, it means a lot to hear that!

i checked the price of bf% and at m ylocal place its $5 ,so its not too bad.

----------


## Myka

it cost money to check BF?...they better set you up in the chamber then...

----------


## bcap

Yeah its ridiculous i know. But i'll pay the $5 to get it done at the end of my 12 weeks to see how i am shaping up  :Smilie: 

Anyway thanks for all the responses, it really motivates me to see and hear people tracking along with me, I couldn't do it on my own. You guys have no idea how much it means to me that you guys are helping me through this. 

You guys all know how it feels to loose weight and/or get ripped, people around here (i.e. friends and family) all think i look fine as it is, but i am not happy. Hence i am doing something about it. 

I can't wait to see how i'll look after 12 weeks. You guys think 170 is a reachable goal and/or ultimately, my goal is to be able to see my abs (something i've NEVER EVER seen).

----------


## novastepp

if you can believe it, you can achieve it...

----------


## bcap

> if you can believe it, you can achieve it...


Bro thanks a lot. Means so much to me. I know i can do it, and I am DEFINETLY striving for it. So far I am doing so great and i feel so good about it!

Just so you all know, I photoshopped around and made the pics so far (before, week1 and week2) together in one big picture, showing the progress so far. Check it out, i think my stomach has definetly decreased a bit (i think i see an ab poking out ... oh wait, no, thats just my fat  :Frown:  ).

Let me knwo what you think, thanks so much again guys!

----------


## bcap

03/10/06

Today I woke up and noticed that I looked slimmer, maybe just me, bu tits keeping me motivated  :Smilie: 

I did arms this morning and am going to be doing cardio later on this afternoon on an empty stomach. 

Feeling great about all this, thanks for keeping up to date.

----------


## bcap

03/10/06

Feeling great this evening!

I did an amazing 45 minute cardio workout and sweat like a bitch!
65%-68% the whole time! I'm STRIPPING that fat away lol, feeling good though. 

Tomorrow night is my cheat night ... alcohol, i'm going to allow myself a tiny bit. I'll only live once right, but tomorrow i'm working out and doing cardio as well as Sunday so, we shoudl be ok.

----------


## Giantz11

Nice job bro...Keep it up  :Thumps Up:

----------


## The Moose

> Bro thanks a lot. Means so much to me. I know i can do it, and I am DEFINETLY striving for it. So far I am doing so great and i feel so good about it!
> 
> Just so you all know, I photoshopped around and made the pics so far (before, week1 and week2) together in one big picture, showing the progress so far. Check it out, i think my stomach has definetly decreased a bit (i think i see an ab poking out ... oh wait, no, thats just my fat  ).
> 
> Let me knwo what you think, thanks so much again guys!


Definately see some progress good job man, how do your measurements of your arms, chest, and stomach compare to when your first started? I just started a cutting diet of my own last week, its hard but defiantely worth it come summer time.
Good luck on the next 10 weeks

----------


## bcap

Actually i didn't do measurements of chest/arms/etc, im going to leave that for when i start to bulk. thanks for the positive feedback  :Smilie:  goodluck with youru diet moose

----------


## mknpp9

your making some great progress bro, stick with it and you will meet you goals in no time, im in the same situation but im trying to gain it instead of trying to lose it, like i said stick with it and keeping eating like you are, diet is huge in your progress , good luck and i look forward to reading up on your progress keep us posted cheers

----------


## bcap

03/12/06

Hey guys. Hanging just a TID bit from last night, had a great time, but i took all precautions!! I drank a water in between beers, had some protein before bed, drank LOTS of water this morning and gave my body some much needed nutrients this morning: some oats, some calcium, some protein and, can't forget glutamine!

Back on the train today, had a good cheat meal/night (I didn't eat anything bad, just drank some beer). I'll be going to the gym today to do some cardio to burn off a few extra calories. I also went yesterday, burned 600 calories (even though those treadmills are never right). Anyway, feeling good about getting back at it today. Keep yeah updated. Thanks so much for the support!

Bryan

----------


## bcap

03/13/06

So the power went out in my house last night and i slept in this morning. I missed my scheduled workout time. I am still goign to do cardio today @ 2 as well as tonight @ 10. Tomorrow I'll be doing cardio in the a.m. on empty stomach and I will hop back on weihts on Wednesday, I'll probably go twice on Wednesday to make up for it. 

Anyway, i'm feeling good, feeling nice and recovered from Saturday night. I had a good time, bu tnevertheless I am done doing any cheating for a while. 

Can't wait until Thursday to check my stats again  :Smilie:  hopefully drinking that one night won't put me too far behind. Keep checking back for updates. 

Thanks, Bryan

----------


## bcap

03/14/06

Hello All. 

Update for the morning: I came to school nice and early on an empty stomach and did a quality 45 minutes of cardio. I just finished my oats/whey meal 1, mmm it was so good!

I weighed myself in this morning just for fun and i'm at 194, not too bad considering i had a cheat on Saturday  :Smilie: 

Anywya, i'm going back to the gym @ 12:00 today to do shoulders, then I have an interview @ 1:30, wish me luck.

Can't wait till thursday to weigh in!

----------


## novastepp

good luck in your interview...

your determination will take you far!

----------


## bcap

Hey

Thanks, just got back from the interview, all went well  :Smilie: 

I also worked out shoulders like a beast and now i'm super super sore.

I'm eating meal 3 right now, ppwo, rice + veggies + chicken  :Big Grin: 

Keeping yeah updated

----------


## bcap

03/15/06

Today, I'm feeling a little, not soo good. 

Woke up this morning feeling great, came to the gym, did arms, am going to be doing cardio this afternoon on an empty stomach. 

My concern is that, i looked in the mirror this morning, and i know in my mind that I have lost 9 pounds, but in the mirror, I don't notice a difference. 

It's been 3 weeks already, at http://www.johnstonefitness.com/, after 3 weeks, the guy loooked like he had dropped 150 pounds he looked terrific. I feel like i ahven't really done much. I guess i'll really see when i compare the photos tomorrow. I'm obviously NOT going to give up and i'm obviously going to stick to it, I guess everyone just runs into roadblocoks whiel on something like this right?

----------


## Bojangles69

remember this is a day to day PROCESS, dont let the perceived OUTCOME dictate the PROCESS. Let the PROCESS dictate the OUTCOME. Forget how someone else looked after they did the diet, we are talking 3 weeks here. Diets always run smooth in the begining and then at some point you run into some glitches, work out the glitches and continue on as you planned, on track, unaffected by where you think you should be or where you want to be, just be persistant and you will always benefit greatly. Goodluck!! : )

----------


## bcap

Bojangles, thanks so much for your kind words. 

I am sticking with the whole thing, no screwing up, I just need the pics tomorrow to keep me motivated, thats all. 

Thanks and hope you will follow along. Can't wait until tomorrow to see updated stats!

----------


## The Moose

> Bojangles, thanks so much for your kind words. 
> 
> I am sticking with the whole thing, no screwing up, I just need the pics tomorrow to keep me motivated, thats all. 
> 
> Thanks and hope you will follow along. Can't wait until tomorrow to see updated stats!


If you feel unmotivated you should pick up an accumeasure body fat caliper, there like $20 from GNC or other supplements stores. I picked one up as they're accurate within 2% of underwater body fat testing, you can use that once a week, at the same time to progress if your losing body fat or lean mass, its an excellent tool to help judge your weekly progress and then you can try changing your macronutrient levels to find what works best for you. I find 45Carbs-35Protein-20Fat (Udo's Oil/Salmon/Flax/Olive Oil Etc.) works the best but only for a weeks at a time and then bump it back up to 50-30-20 and then down again and so on. Also another tip I have is to zig-zag your calories, depending how many you need you shopuld either dip by 20% or if you can go 1000 below for 3 days and then 1 day at normal level and then back down. This way you keep your body guessing and out of starvation mode, burn fut not muscle, this alone should keep your burning 2lbs of fat per week, anymore then that and your probably burning muscle. But remember what they say, if its not broken don't fix it!

----------


## bcap

Thanks Moose for the suggestion. 

Right now i have one of those little handheld ones. You enter your weight, height, age, sex and then hold your thumb on the sensors and it tells you (apparantly). If you guys don't think this is good enough i can get the calipers, should i do this?

Also, i think just the fact that i cheated this week is getting me down i feel as if i have failed. I don't like eating crappy (althouh i didn't, but i DID drink, which is worse). 

Thank god i am back on track now. As far as changing the diet up, Moose. I think i will definetly take you up on that in a few weeks, once fat loss slows down, but at the moment i'm going about 3lbs/week, so, i meal we'll see right 

Can't wait until the morning. Thanks for all the help/advice guys!

----------


## MrLust

Three pounds per week is nothing to shake a stick at - that's above average fat loss, so you're doing pretty darn well. Congratulations on having the guts and willpower to stick to it - doing better than I have thusly  :Smilie: 

Keep up the good work. Perhaps it will inspire my lazy ass to do better  :Smilie:

----------


## bcap

Hey thanks so much MrLust

To tell you the truth, I want to be able to inspire people. I would LOVE to even start a program or someothing to keep people motivated, a website, online cmmunity (such as this) or something like that for people with the same goals. 

You guys are doing an AMAZING job keeping me motivated and i am on my knees praying for you guys to keep it coming the whole way. I am only @ week 3 and I have 9 more weeks to go, it will only get harder. 

But with hard work will come good results, i can't wait until i see myself in 12 weeks.

----------


## bcap

Alright guys

Today is the day, as well all know I update my stats/pics every Thursday. 

I'll post them and then I want to say a few words about them:

Weight: 192.4
Height: 71.5
BMI: 26.45
Body Fat %: 26.2%
Waist (Belly Button): 34.5" 

Pic for today only: 



Ok now i'd like to say a few words about my stats. First of all, i'm really impressed with my progress as far as weight goes - I have dropped 11 pounds so far in 3 weeks. My waist size is also good, as it has gone down 3.5". 

Now, my bf% i don't really like to use this measurement to measure my progress because i'm just using that crappy little handheld thing - and i doubt its too accurate. 

As far as pictures go, guys, to tell you the truth I don't see much progress from last week, in fact I'm not seeing much progress at all. Is it just my naive eyes, or am I actually not looking any slimmer? My waist measures slimmer but i don't see it.

Any suggestions/feedback/motivation would be greatly, greatly appreciated. I am going to go for my a.m. cardio, hope to hear from you all soon.

Bryan

Updated pic of my progress:

----------


## IronAdam

The lower your BF% gets the more difference you'll see from week to week. You're only 3 weeks in on a 12 week transformation. Have faith and stick to it and you will not be dissapointed in the end.

Great progress thus far, keep up the hard work!

----------


## bcap

Thanks Iron, I know that i am only on week 3 - i was just expecting faster PHYSICAL results, thats ok, i know they will come  :Smilie: 

I'm also NOT on an eca stack - should I be? I was hoping to keep off it, at least until my progress slows down

----------


## LAGMuXle

bcap -

I haven't read through your updates in awhile, looks great bro. Wonderful job, it's great to see your dedication really paying off. I will use this thread as a reference to anyone who might need it.

Keep up the good work bro, 

Congrats on success thus far,

LAG

----------


## bcap

Thanks so much LagMuxle, really appreciate it. Hopefully with the weeks to come, I will see some real drastic changes from the 1st picture  :Smilie:

----------


## Streaker

Great thread! Keep up the hard work!

----------


## xtinaunasty

i can totally see your progress bcap! what stands out to me the most is your upper abbies...they're really starting to pop out. as far as BF% goes...if you're a member of a gym, they'll usually do it for free as a "goal assesment." or, if it is a chain gym...they might charge $5-10. either way, it is probably 20x more accurate than one of those accumeasure things (i have one of those myself, and it has been 8-10% off). as far as progress goes, keep it up...you may want to throw one high carb day in once a week, to tweak your metabolism.

----------


## bcap

xtinaunasty, thank's for the suggestions. i talked to the guys at my gym and he said he'd do it for 12 weeks for a one time fee of 50 bucks. kinda expensive to me, but since i'm noticing how off the finger one is, i think i just might do it (i'll start next week possibly). also, as for a carb-up day. i was definetly considering this. 

how would you suggest i go about it? do i do it on an off day? do all my meals have carbs? what kind of carbs?

thanks for the positive feedback, makes me feel all warm inside  :Smilie: 

bryan

----------


## bcap

03/17/06

Update so far

I did chest this morning, really really REALLY crushed my chest. I've had meal 1, 2(pwo), 3(ppwo) and i'm enjoying meal 4 as we speak. In a few hours i'm going to go for a walk outside (its so nice out!). 

Tomorrow i'm going to do legs. 

Everything is looking up  :Big Grin: 

Keeping it real, Bryan

----------


## hardgainer12

> Alright guys
> 
> Today is the day, as well all know I update my stats/pics every Thursday. 
> 
> I'll post them and then I want to say a few words about them:
> 
> Weight: 192.4
> Height: 71.5
> BMI: 26.45
> ...


dude ur burnin fat so quit getting discouraged! u look way better in the last pic! i can really see a diff! ur like i am. ive gained 10lbs and dont see a difference but my girl says i look a lot bigger. u will always be ur biggest critique. dont give up. ur doing awesome

----------


## bcap

> dude ur burnin fat so quit getting discouraged! u look way better in the last pic! i can really see a diff! ur like i am. ive gained 10lbs and dont see a difference but my girl says i look a lot bigger. u will always be ur biggest critique. dont give up. ur doing awesome
> Reply With Quote


Thanks bro. I know i've always been super super critical of myself. I probably won't see a difference once I have my abs showing!

Thanks for the words of encouragement and I hope that you can follow me along this life-changing decision  :Smilie: 

Bryan

----------


## 1buffsob

Yo Bryan. Just checking in man. Glad to see everything is going well. You can definately see a noticable difference in the pics. Looking good  :Smilie: . I'm impressed. Need anything just shoot me a PM. I'm really looking forward to seeing how this will end up for you.

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Heyyyy bcap, first time poster on your 12 week transformation page. Im doing the same except its a 7 week cutting transformation period until the last day of school, May 5th. Being in college and cutting is a task let me tell you. But hey Ive given up all alcohol for these next 7 weeks, ironic since its saint patties day ayyy haha. Well I started Monday and I swear I alreay feel and see results. When Monday hits I will post all 7 days of my workouts/eating and hopefully pics (no digi camera =/). Maybe me and you can have a little duel off since were both trying to achieve the same thing. Although I started out at 184.5 and u started a bit higher than me, I think it will be fun. Aright man Im going to continue to check out yours and Ill get mine up Sunday night with my first weigh in monday morning before my cardio. KEEP IT UP BUDDY, the eyes from the girls at the beach this summer will be well worth it!

----------


## The Moose

> xtinaunasty, thank's for the suggestions. i talked to the guys at my gym and he said he'd do it for 12 weeks for a one time fee of 50 bucks. kinda expensive to me, but since i'm noticing how off the finger one is, i think i just might do it (i'll start next week possibly). also, as for a carb-up day. i was definetly considering this. 
> 
> how would you suggest i go about it? do i do it on an off day? do all my meals have carbs? what kind of carbs?
> 
> thanks for the positive feedback, makes me feel all warm inside 
> 
> bryan


As far as spending $50 to have your body comp done at a gym, save your money, I'm a member of Goodlife they have one of those high tech electronic ones that gives you a printable readout of calorie expenditure, water weight lean mass fat mass etc. Once I bought the accumeasure and learned how to use it consistently (this is key as it did take some time) I found out my body fat was two percent higher as stated by the electronic one. I'm sure if you make an appointment with your doctor or even call a dietician and make an appointment with them they will do it for free, as it takes roughly 5 minutes and it shows you are trying to do something about your health. Another thing, you say you are losing 3lbs per week? Not to sound negative, but you are probably losing muscle mass, its average to lose 1 pound per week for the average person, 2 pounds can be done safely with a very personalized nutrition and exercise regimen, but chances are at 3lbs, 2lbs will be fat and 1 will be muscle, if this is the case losing the 1 lb of muscle will slow down your metabolism as you won't be burning the same amount of calories and you will hit a plateau. You should try cycling your carbs consume low density fibrous carbs towards the end of the day and all your starchy carbs in the morning such as your oatmeal, 3 days lower carbs abd 4th day do a higher carb day to replensih your muscles to precent them from being broken down into glucose, you can even build muscle on this regimen. Also try eating more 'real' foods as a peice of chicken has a higher thermal effect then a protein shake. On average it usually takes 30% of the calories consumed by the chicken just to digest it, as oppose to fats which have the worst thermal effect. I do notice good results in 3 weeks though, your doing a hell of a job, just try and maintain that muscle as best as possible and you'll get even better results!

----------


## bcap

Corey - I wish you luck with your cutting program. I also am in university, but am living at home, so i find it a bit easier to manage. As for drinking - yeah it's super hard for me to stopd rinking for 12 weeks as well - i used to be a somewhat heavy drinker (hence the weight!). I'd love to do a duel with you, PM me your email and we'll chat on msn or something!

The Moose - as for your comments about bf%, i think i will definetly look into that. Also, the whole 3 pounds thing. I understand that to you it probably looks like i'm loosing muscle, but heres the thing. About 6 or 7 months ago, I went from 220 down to 180, but then quickly gained that back to where I am now. So I am assuming this first bit of fat/water weight will be easy to take off without losing much muscle - but once i get past that 180 mark, I am not expecting any more than a pound a week. As for the carb days - at the moment, I only consume starchy carbs (oatmeal) in the a.m. and have fibrous veggies at night - broccoli, coliflower, lettuce. I do like your idea of having a carb up day though. I need a better explanation, if you don't mind. Would i merely just have carbs pretty much all day? Have lots of oats? Also, the only whey i have is pwo and i mix a scoop in my pre workout oats, thats it,e verything else is solid food - chicken, sole and tuna.

Thanks for the advice and I'll keep you guys posted - tomorrow a.m. = cardio on empty stomach then later on in the day, weights. 

Have a good one guys and thanks again!

Bryan

----------


## bcap

03/18/06

Alright ladies and germs - update for the morning. 

I got to sleep in this morning, which was good seeming as i was in bed really late - got a good 9 hours of sleep in  :Smilie: 

When i woke up - GOD DAMN MY CHEST HURT! I've never had this much pain in my chest from a workout before. Wow! 

Anyway just thought i'd say that! I've had meal 1 and i'm going to the gym in a few minutes to do legs. I'm going to give cardio a break today - but i am going to go tomorrow morning on an empty stomach. 

Everything is going well - i can see myself getting slimmer. Last night i was walking around in just an undershirt - something i would never allow myself to do when i was around people, and i felt good in it, i didn't feel too incredible big. It was then that i noticed that i was doing really well on this and it was then that i first noticed the physical changes. 

Anyway thats the update for now i'll keep you posted, thanks again for keeping up with me you have no idea how much it helps!

Bryan

----------


## The Moose

Its not that it looks like your losing muscle, its just that at your body weight and fat percentage everything I've read before on the subject tells me that you would be losing some muscle, but hey if you feel good about you look and feel good doing it, thats all that really matters right? Everyone usually will lose some muscle when on a very strict cutting diet, which for the finishing results in my opinion is worth it. So keep doing it. As for a carb up day, just include a higher percentage carbs in all your meals, instead of say 30% which you may be doing now go as high as 45% or whatever gives the results, play with it a little, you should notice your muscles fill out a bit after that as if you are going 3 days low carbs they will flatten out a bit, its definately my favourite way to cut down. I zig-zag my calories as well and make my carb up day the same day as my high calorie day so you a a little more room with the quantity and quality of what you eat.

----------


## bcap

Great - that sounds really good actually. I think i'll go this week normal because this weekend, I am participating in a study @ school where I cannot leave the school for 3 days, I sleep there, I can't bring my own food, I can't exercise or anything, so. I'll still be able to eat healthy(ish) but I can't do any exercise - so i'll count these as kind of a 3 day - cheat (ish) but I think in the end, they might benefit me. Get my body out of the habbit for a few days, know what i mean? Then the week after that when i get back into it, I'll try your method and see how it works out. Thanks a lot for all the advice  :Smilie: 


Just an update for the later part of the day:

I just got back from the gym, I did legs, and holy shit. I've never hurt this bad after legs. I could barely walk down the stairs into my bedroom - I'll be really hurting tomorrow. 

No pain, no gain tho right?

Keeping yeah updated 
Bryan

----------


## kaorialfred

one thing, em.........................


your doing good and it shows in your pictures
 :7up:

----------


## bcap

Thanks dude. 

Today - I woke up and WOW my legs hurt so incredibly much. I could barely walk up the stairs. I think i'm going to have to give cardio a break for today, I definetly can't walk for 45 minutes. I will go to the gym though and do back today. 

I sooo can't wait until Thursday, I'm feeling great about my progress. 

Bryan

----------


## the_experiment

Hey Bryan,
keep up the good work. way to stay on your program.
your post inspired me to make one too.
i have more to lose than you.

----------


## LAGMuXle

> Thanks dude. 
> 
> Today - I woke up and WOW my legs hurt so incredibly much. I could barely walk up the stairs. I think i'm going to have to give cardio a break for today, I definetly can't walk for 45 minutes. I will go to the gym though and do back today. 
> 
> I sooo can't wait until Thursday, I'm feeling great about my progress. 
> 
> Bryan



I feel iIt's good for you to take a day off from cardio once in awhile, I do after legs every few weeks; or depending on how sore my legs are. I feel that they need time to recover properly, and in your case; if you are doing intense "power" walking - you may prolong their repair. 

You sound like you are doing excellent. Keep up the motivation Bryan, excellent job so far.

Regards,

LAG

----------


## bcap

Thanks bro. 

But remember, without any of you guys here keeping me motivated and keeping the positive feedback coming, I would have given up weeks ago - much like I have with any other program I've tried. You have no idea how much all your kind words mean to me. 

Thanks so much and keep it coming!

Bryan

----------


## sonar1234

Keep up the great work bro.

You are on the right track.

I will start training again this summer after a long layoff, got some serious bodyfat to get rid off myself.

I am gonna look into your diet cause it great and damn it try to keep my discipline this time, i dont have problem with training but eating HA.

Got myself some superdrol 5 bottles of it, Stimulant X, PCT and San Vault.

I guess by building some muscle mass from this it will be easier to lose my gut and build a more muscular body.

----------


## bcap

Good job bro, way to start something serious here. You should do it along side each other so we can compare measurements and progress. 

p.s. I have the same boxers as you

----------


## bcap

Update for the day

Just got back from the gym, did back, really hurting at the moment. I have a question though - lately (over the past 3 1/2 weeks) I haven't had ANY carbs past like 2 in the afternoon, but i know that i have to have my ppwo meal - probably oats and some chicken, is it ok to have this at like 9:00 at night?

I dont wnat to make any negative progress :S

Thanks

Bryan

----------


## sonar1234

> Good job bro, way to start something serious here. You should do it along side each other so we can compare measurements and progress. 
> 
> p.s. I have the same boxers as you



LOL yeah i bought a tone of theses cause they are cheap and look cool LOL

----------


## sonar1234

> Update for the day
> 
> Just got back from the gym, did back, really hurting at the moment. I have a question though - lately (over the past 3 1/2 weeks) I haven't had ANY carbs past like 2 in the afternoon, but i know that i have to have my ppwo meal - probably oats and some chicken, is it ok to have this at like 9:00 at night?
> 
> I dont wnat to make any negative progress :S
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bryan


Back in 2002 i lost 231 pounds doing the CKD, i add back pain has i still do today but didnt quit know i add posture problem that i am working on.

I will never low carb again but i can tell you that what you want to eat at 9pm is so clean and low glycemic that it will not put you off track, you have trained you depleted muscles glycogen and you are just gonna fill in the gap.

Liver takes in 50g of glycogen when this is empty its a free ride for the rest.

Her are some pics taken back in 2002 of me at 231 pounds and 4 months later at 194 pounds, i used to swim 5 times per week did not weight training.

Of course i got fatter cause i ate crap but this is gonna change this summer.

----------


## sonar1234

Since i was in ketosis most of the time i never could shake the damn dizziness, foggy feeling.

This is why i am gonna go with a low glycemic diet this time around.

----------


## bcap

Makes sense. Thanks for the advice on the carbs too - i enjoyed a nice 1 cup of oats  :Smilie:  

Your pics look impressive - looked like you knocked quite a bit of weight off, good luck doign it again (2nd times always easier, right?)

Bryan

----------


## bcap

03/20/06

Good morning all. 

Today is going to be an awesome day. For some reason, my legs hurt more today than they did yesterday, and my back is also hurting from last nights workout. Anyway, besides the pain, today here is the plan:

Meal 1: 7:40 Pro/Carb
Workout: 8:45 Shoulders/Abs
Meal 2: 9:45 PWO Shake: Pro/Carb
Meal 3: 10:30 Pro/Carb
Meal 4: 3:00 Pro/Fat
Cardio: 6:00
Meal 5: 7:30 Pro/Fat
Meal 6: 11:00 Pro/Fat

Today's going to be a good day. I think I am going to push my cardio to an hour today, what do you guys think? Any suggestions? 

I also checked out Corey's post and saw how incredible good jello is for you - and how incredibly good it tastes. I think i might add some jello to my diet, maybe as a dessert, what do you guys think? (the fat free, sugar free kind)

Anyway, I am most anxious this week more than any other week for thursday, I can't waiti to check out the progress. Little bit of bad news though. This thursday night (10:00) I go to school to start a 4 night lab I am participating in. This means that I will be at the school all day friday, all day sat and all day sun. I am not allowed to leave the lab. I also cannot eat my own food. So my PLAN will have to take a backseat for a few days, but I am still goign to ensure I am eating healthy (i.e. salads, chicken, veggies) whenever I have the option. Another downside is the fact that I can't exercise. That's ok though - I look at it as a break for my body. It'll be like "hey whats going on", it'll get into lazy mode for 3 days then I'll push the hell out of it on Monday, and then start the dieting on Tuesday again to show it who's boss. 

I actually think in the end it might be beneficiary (not to mention the fact that I get $175 for this lab)

Anyway, i'll keep you guys updated as to how I am feeling throughout the day  :Smilie: 

Bryan

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Hey Bcap nice plan for the day, but It just seems your spacing your meals out just a tad too far. from 10:30 to 4 I think it was seems a bit too long. If you shrunk it up to 3, then i think you could stop eating at 10:00 and treat yourself to 2 nice jellos maybe with some sugar free whip cream on top.

----------


## Myka

wow...how could you go that long without eating bcap?

----------


## LAGMuXle

> 03/20/06
> 
> Meal 1: 7:40 Pro/Carb
> Workout: 8:45 Shoulders/Abs
> Meal 2: 9:45 PWO Shake: Pro/Carb
> *Meal 3: 10:30 Pro/Carb
> Meal 4: 1:00 Pro/Fat
> Cardio: 4:00-5:00
> Meal 5: Sooner after cardio maybe 5:30 Pro/Fat 
> ...



Just some suggestions, you have been doing great I don't want to tell you to change anything. Just might be a good idea to consider that you have quite a gap there in the middle of your day. Could lead to increased muscle loss over several days like this.

Just some thoughts for you, but keep up the good work. 

LAG

----------


## brutesinme

Good work Bryan! 
i've been keeping an eye on your progress, Keep it up!

----------


## bcap

hey guys thanks for the positive feedback. my idea was the fact that i wanted to be doing cardio on as much an empty stomach as possible. i ended up changing this up a little bit today, as i wanted to give my legs a break cause they still hurt from saturday's workout - no carido today. i will do cardio tomorrow though. thanks for keeping up i'll post some more stuff tomorrow.

----------


## CoreyTampa09

BCAP my things up, your on!

----------


## bcap

Oh shit. Wait you have to leave it so we end at the same time though! As of this Thursday, I have 8 weeks - you need to make yours the 8 week transformation!!

----------


## bcap

03/21/06

Update for today guys. 

Went for a nice walk outside today - it's so nice out! Feeling great about my progress, I haven't seen my parent sin a week and they said that I looked noticably thinnger - feels great to hear things like that! Can't wait until Thursday to do cardio  :Smilie: 

I'm going to do cardio again this afternoon - just to shed a few extra calories for the day. Tomorrow i'm doing Bi in the gym, cardio p.m., thurs is chest, fri is tri a.m., cardio p.m.

Hope all goes well, and i will update stats/pics on Thursday. 

Bryan

----------


## bcap

I was also wondering how easy clen is to get ahold of, and whether it woudl benefit me. I know it helps lose fat and build muscle - so it seems like quite the good product. I'm not on an ECA stack, bt i've been on them before, so i know what the jitters are like. 

Just some feedback as to the effects of clen woudl be awesome. Thanks

Bryan

----------


## The Moose

> I was also wondering how easy clen is to get ahold of, and whether it woudl benefit me. I know it helps lose fat and build muscle - so it seems like quite the good product. I'm not on an ECA stack, bt i've been on them before, so i know what the jitters are like. 
> 
> Just some feedback as to the effects of clen woudl be awesome. Thanks
> 
> Bryan


If you got the jitters from an ECA stack, thats nothing compared to clen. Clen will make your hands noticably shaky, I've had my friends and parents tell me I should go see a Doctor or ask if i was taking drugs because they didn't know why I was shaking and were worried. Clen affects your auto-nervous system and increases body temperature, its an excellent product when you get your hands on the right one. Especially when you team that up with a low calorie/low carb zig-zag diet and cytomel /T3. I am currently doing this myself and I lost 8lbs last week, 4 lbs water weigth though but none the less, those are very dramatic results.

----------


## bcap

no i'm not talking about the fact that i had a problem with eca, just the fact that i know what it's like

----------


## bcap

03/21/06

Hey guys, update for the day

I did cardio twice today, first for 40 mins on an empty stomach then a 2nd time on an empty(ish) stomach for 20 minutes - feeling pretty good at the end of the day. 

Tomorrow I'm going to do chest or arms, depending on how busy the gym is. I'm also doing cardio at 2 (on an empty-ish) stomach. 

I won't be around Thurs morning to do measurements/progress stats so I'll have to do them Friday morning. 

Thanks again for keeping up with me,

Bryan

----------


## bcap

03/22/06

Bad news today guys, really really bad news. 

Woke up in a great mood, had meal 1, came to school (had a lab) then went to the gym and was going to do chest. I started doing dumbell bench press, but noticed that I couldn't do NEARLY as much as i usually do and i was still having a tough time with it. 

I went to do the incline - thinking this wasn't much of a problem, and couldn't even get the weights up. It seems my long-term rotator cuff injury that I thought had gone away when I quit swimming a couple years back. 

I used to swim competitively - 8 times a week, for like 8 years. I had to quit about 2 years ago because I had a rotator cuff injury - I had tried everything, acupuncture, active release treatement, chiro, physio, stretching, the whole bit - nothing helped. 

I have had no signs of this injury with weight lifting except today. I decided once i felt this pain that i would do arms instead - err bad idea, when i was doing reverse dumbell curls, my shoulder got TORN apart. So I did abs and threw in the towel. At the moment, I can't even move my arm above my head. 

I don't know what to do guys, I DEFINETLY cannot give this up and I CANNOT give up weights, its such a big part of my life. I am thinking of taking a break for the weekend - doing cardio instead of weights and trying it back on Monday or Tuesday, what do you guys think? 

To top it off, I weighed in this morning at 194, 2 pounds heavier than last Thursday. I'm sure you can imagine how down I am at the moment. 

Just thought I'd get some of the anger out.

Bryan

----------


## bcap

Maybe someone who is following my progress and knows what I am doing could give me a hand - could you check out this thread and give me some kind of answer - anyone? thanks!!

Bryan

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=231755

----------


## bcap

03/23/06

Hey guys

Just got in form the gym - did cardio this morning and will do cardio again. 

i'm wondering if anyone is still checking this thread out, no one has posted in a while. anyway, updated stats/pics will be out tomorow morning, i look forward to it

Bryan

----------


## Myka

dude just keep going...dieting is hard its not fun...get used to it...toughin up

----------


## bcap

Yeah it is tough but the results will be rewarding. 

Tomorrow I shall see how I have done over the last 4 weeks - 1/3 done the transformation. 

Bryan

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Cmon Bcap suck it up buddy you know the reward will be well worth it towards come the end!

----------


## bcap

Oh yeah obviously - I'm no where near giving up! I was just disapointed from my shoulder injury reoccurance thast all - giving weights a rest for the weekend and will continue on Monday. Hope im ok by then  :Smilie:

----------


## The Moose

Any time you feel down like you did the other day, go and do more cardio and do it till you cry! or at least sweat all that damn sorrow out, I would guess I'm about the same age as you and I think I would be willing to take you up on that offer you have as a competition. It might help motivate me a bit more as I'm currently on a 16 week cutting cycle, and just about 2 weeks in as of this Sunday. But I'm also taking clen and I just finished up a small cycle of T3 before I got started. But regardless, the offer is on the table!

----------


## bcap

Hey Moose - I'm up for the offer. I'm actually considering Clen , just a lil weary of any long-term effects. I'm very used to ephedrine and have been on it before, but i hear this is quite different. Care to share a story or any suggestions? 

Thanks, Bryan

----------


## Myka

bcap...your too pleasant...probably doesnt sound like a bad thing to you...I just had to say it...dont you ever feel like being a smart elic?...or being condascending and sarcastic?

----------


## bcap

Haha oh I usually am, just trying to be as polite and respectful on these boards - you guys have all been such an awesome help and are continuing to help, i don't want to lose the respect of anyone here, know what i mean?

----------


## Myka

yeah that makes sense...

peace

----------


## bcap

haha

**** you!!!

how's that ... just kidding, your the best! haha

----------


## bcap

03/24/06

Updates today ladies and germs

Woke up this morning took my progress pics/stats, I'm just going to post them right now and then i'm going for a walk. 

I'm kind of disapointed - as I'm not seeing much progress. I wish I could lose more fat in the stomach area- looks like not much is happening even though I've dropped 13 pounds in the last 4 weeks. 

Shoudl I be doing more abs? I only do them like 3 times a week - should I be doing them with resistance/weights? Higher reps, lower reps? Any suggestions as to how to get my abbs to pop out woudl be awesome. I'm also going to stop doing the bf% on that stpid little finger holding thing, it keeps giving me numbers in the same area, it's useless, I'm going to buy calipers soon.

Anyway, here are the stats:

Weight: 190.4 
Height: 71.5
BMI: 26.18
Waist (around Belly Button): 34.5"

Pics:
Week 4:


Progress:

----------


## 1buffsob

Looking fantastic Bryan. Very good progress.

----------


## bcap

Thanks bro

Just revising my diet, hoping that within the next few weeks my midsection fat will decrease. I am feeling more comfortable in clothes that were tight on me a few weeks ago though - so that is a good sign!

Bryan

----------


## The Moose

Your progress is really coming along man, good job. As for doing more abs, I would say you shouldn't. Doing more abs won't make them pop out anymore if you still have stomach fat overtop of them, I would bet if you keep working them at the consistency that you are that when you get your body fat to where you want it to be you can have a ripped 6-pack, don't overtrain any muscle group. As for long term effects of Clen , I don't think there are any, I've never read or heard anything, but do your research. If you do hear of any let me know, but remember to use it safely, or it can be dangerous.

----------


## bcap

i was reading at this one site that it thickens some walls in your heart - which (after more research) apparantly isn't good 

i'll go au naturelle until i plateue with weight loss - then i'll use an eca stack

----------


## the_experiment

u really do not have that much to lose (compared to me). you're only on week four, too....´

keep on....




> i'll go au naturelle until i plateue with weight loss - then i'll use an eca stack


 :Cool:

----------


## novastepp

Bryan, wow man i haven't checked you out in a little over a week, and [email protected] you are looking like a changed man already. lower abdomen is looking tighter, upper abs are showing through, your arms look great. my hat is off to you son! great job!

----------


## bcap

Thanks a lot Nova, that means a lot  :Smilie:  

Can't wait until I can finally see my abs!

GRR

----------


## bcap

Just an update for today guys

Went for a nice walk this morning on an empty stomach - a full 50 minutes, felt great. Ate awesome all day, and tonight (on an emptyISH stomach) i went and played squash for an hour and a half. 

Feeling pretty damn good. Shoulder kinda hurts form the squash though. Tomorrow i'm away for work all day, but i'm goin to do cardio in the a.m. and still eat properly throughout the day. Sunday, the same but i'm going to do weights in the afternoon caus ei get off early. 

Thanks for keeping up with me. 

Bryan

----------


## LAGMuXle

Hey Bryan,

Once your abs and calves heal within a day, you could get away with doing them every day at low weight, high reps, high sets. I do ab crunches and calve raises every day (about 4 sets of each, 25-30 rep range). If they feel sore, wait an extra day to allow them to heal. My abs, claves, and traps heal very quickly; you shouldn't have a problem doing them more than 3 times a week. I take Sunday off completely, but the other 6 days I always do cardio, abs, and calves.

You are looking great. Keep it up brotha.


LAG

----------


## bcap

03/26/06

Hey guys

Just an updated - I've been super super busy the last 2 days. Today I am away for work, but will be home in time to get a crack at the gym again - I'm going to do arms. All is going well - haven't cheated yet this week (and don't plan to). 

Monday I'm doing shoulders in the gym followed by a quick 20 minute cardio session. I'm super super super busy Monday/Tuesday - it's the g/fs birthday on Tuesday, so unfortunately I'm missing cardio Tuesday morning as i'll be at her plae monday night/tuesday. I'll do whta I can though. 

Anyway, I'm goin insane here- can't wait until schools out so i can solely focus on my diet/workouts. 

Bryan

----------


## 1buffsob

> 03/26/06
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> Just an updated - I've been super super busy the last 2 days. Today I am away for work, but will be home in time to get a crack at the gym again - I'm going to do arms. All is going well - haven't cheated yet this week (and don't plan to). 
> 
> Monday I'm doing shoulders in the gym followed by a quick 20 minute cardio session. I'm super super super busy Monday/Tuesday - it's the g/fs birthday on Tuesday, so unfortunately I'm missing cardio Tuesday morning as i'll be at her plae monday night/tuesday. I'll do whta I can though. 
> 
> Anyway, I'm goin insane here- *can't wait until schools out so i can solely focus on my diet/workouts*. 
> ...


I love that. Keep it up man, you're doing great.  :Thumps Up: 

Kyle

----------


## xtinaunasty

> Anyway, I'm goin insane here- can't wait until schools out so i can solely focus on my diet/workouts.


I hear you on that too, B. But you need to realize that there will always be obsticles to overcomb...unless you compete professionally, you are always gonna have to plan your diet/workouts around life. 

That aside, great job!! I know it is hard to see a difference in yourself, but I (and other people on the board) can totally see a difference. You're working hard and it is paying off. Your dedication is impressive  :Smilie:  Rome wasn't built in a day, keep it up!

----------


## 1buffsob

> I hear you on that too, B. But you need to realize that there will always be obsticles to overcomb...unless you compete professionally, you are always gonna have to plan your diet/workouts around life. 
> 
> That aside, great job!! I know it is hard to see a difference in yourself, but I (and other people on the board) can totally see a difference. You're working hard and it is paying off. Your dedication is impressive  Rome wasn't built in a day, keep it up!


Very true. We're all pulling for you Bryan, and your dedication is very inspiring. 

Kyle

----------


## bcap

03/27/06

Hey guys

IM FALLING APART

sorry, i'm totally freaking out here. I think I'm having a mental breakdown. Between crazy god damn assignments due for school and the fact that my g/fs birthday is TOMORROW and I have yet to get her anything, I am totally freaking out right now. 

Last night I was forced to have a cheat meal - I was at school until 2:30 and i didn't bring any god damn food cause I didn't think I would be that long. Mind you, it was a damn good cheat meal. And this morning I weighed in and I'm a pound lighter.

Anyway - I definetly didn't have time nor energy to do cardio ALL weekend - I was at work 12 hours both days. This is ridiculous. I ended up sleeping in until 12 today because I didn't get to sleep until 4 last night, therefor emissing my workout this morning. 

I'm falling apart guys. Tomorrow I have to get back on track - I haven't done weights for almost a week now because I wanted to rest my shoudler, so tomorrow I have to get back on this. 

I feel like shit. 

Just needed to rant and rave a little, thanks.

Bryan

----------


## Myka

rofl...calm down...that sounds like my everyday life...cept for the cheat meal...just get back on tomorrow...and that pound you gained was water weight :Wink:

----------


## bcap

yeah i'm calm now i just needed to explode on someone. and if you read carefully, i said that i am DOWN a pound lol. The cheat meal - very unlike me, last cheat meal was 2 and a half weeks ago, maybe i deserved it?

Anyway thanks for letting me vent. I'm not calm, eating my oatmeal and why ... mmm soo good. 

 :Smilie:  Bryan

----------


## soccer#3

Welcome to life man. i been rollin on 5-6 hours of sleep for straight weeks. i sleep in on the weekends tho.

Dude get a grip, stop bitchin and handle it! Missin work outs is not good. Need more dicipline.

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

nice job Bryan, awesome progress, haven't viewed this thred yet but its motivating keep up the great work man  :Thumps Up:

----------


## thegeneral

Yah man. First time posting on this thread and to be completely honest, you can DEFINITELY see results in your pictures. I sat here and pointed out a few obvious changes in definition just glancing at them for 60 seconds.

I plan on starting a 12 week program very soon and I must say you're inspiring me. I'm almost your exact height, wt: 188lbs (in the gym clothed and w/shoes). I'll definitely be using a very similar workout and diet structure to yours.

As for your shoulder... I did the same thing last November (except I was a dumba$$) and took 4 months off because of it. Doctor's recommendations were to concentrate extra on strengthening my back to support my shoulder.


Dave

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Come on Bryan, relax. You put it many weeks of hardwork that all of us on this board can notice. Your 4 or 5 days that you have been slacking is not going to erase it all and shouldnt lead you to the mental insitution. Again everyone can keep telling you this and that but its you ultimately who needs to get a grip and realize your still ahead, WAYYY AHEAD and you can start to see the end of the road.

----------


## bcap

Hey guys

Thanks for the kind words. Just had a stressfull couple of days. I'm good now and I'm back on track (not that i really fell OFF track - i still ate according to plan just didn't get to the gym). I went for a walk jus tnow and i feel great, i'm going to the gym in an hour. 

All is well and I think that was the hardest part to get over - easy sailing from here on. Thanks again.
Bryan

----------


## 1buffsob

He's back  :Thumps Up: 

Kyle

----------


## bcap

Oh I'm back. Large and in charge!!

No more screwing up ladies and gentlemen. Can't wait till Thurs to check out progress  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Nice! BCAP I updated my Journal its up to date for the past 3 weeks, check it out gimme some constructive criticism

----------


## bcap

03/29/06

Hey guys, update for the day. 

Last night i had ONE piece of cheat food: a piece of cake (it was my g/fs 19th birthday), but i don't feel bad about it beacuse i'm 100% on track today. Going to do weights right now, followed by 20 mins cardio. Then later on today I'm doing 45 mins cardio, and shit, I might even do cardio again tonight who knows. 

Lookin in the mirror this morning I can tell a difference in my stomach - FINALLY!

Everything is looking up, thanks for being there in the tough times guys. 

Bryan

----------


## kaorialfred

man keep going, that's all you have to do is keep going.

----------


## thegeneral

ill be starting mine next Monday... my diet is almost identical to yours with a few exceptions. wish i could start right now but (shh dont tell anyone) im a poor ass college student and need to wait til the 1st to buy all the neccessary groceries lol. this week ive been trying to mimic the diet although my food selection makes it a little tough.

----------


## bcap

03/29/06

Ok so I know it is actually the 30th, but to me its still the 29th. Today went well, had a bit of a cheat thing (a sausage) but it was couple hours after workout so i included the bun as my carb source. 

Next week - no more cheating I promise, I kind of slipped up this week, but hopefully I didnt damage to omuch. Tomorrow morning I check my progress and hopefully I'm still down. 

Bryan

----------


## novastepp

Drum Roll..... :Smilie:

----------


## bcap

03/30/06

Ok guys. Updates for the week. Please keep in mind - this was a very very rough week for me. I had 2 cheat meals  :Frown:  that i HAD to have due to certain circumstances and I had a tough time getting to the gym - plus a shit load of stress. 

Next week I MUST do better. Here are the stats followed by the pics.

Progress:
Weight: 190.2
Waist: 34"

I am stopping doing the bf% cause that stupid little machine is retarded!

Pics:


Progress:

----------


## bc56f100

Good job bcap!!! There is a major difference in 5 weeks!!! I know its hard but keep up the good work!! You'll hit your goal before you know it!!

----------


## 1buffsob

Wow Bryan, the pics really show a huge difference. I'm very proud of you  :Thumps Up:

----------


## thegeneral

WOW... putting week 1 and week 5 side by side in the pictures tells EVERYTHING. awesome job man. i officially start mine next monday like i mentioned earlier, somehow ive managed to lose 2lbs this week though so im definitely looking forward to later results. have you considered Clenbuterol and T3 or T4 much?

cant wait to see next weeks numbers. gonna be in the 180s? i think so.

----------


## bcap

hey guys thanks for the positive feedback

i agree putting week 5 beside week 1 makes a huge difference in perspective. 

next week: my goal is 187 so i NEED to reach that. I'm going to do it. Thanks for all the feedback.

Just got back from a nice interval run/walk set for 35 minutes, feeling great. 

Bryan

----------


## LAGMuXle

bcap!

Those delts are coming through, and your tris too... NICE.

As far as thegeneral's comment - you obviously have no brains. You are going to tell someone to consider using Clen or T3 who is having perfect results naturally? What is the need to risk a heart attack when you are moving at the rate bcap is? Pure stupidity.

LAG

----------


## bcap

Yeah i agree. Thegeneral - I'm not even on an eca stack dude and i'm down 14 pound sin 5 weeks - thast perfectly fine with me. I"m moving in the right direction au natuarel and i'm doing great, dont need any of that crap. Thanks though

----------


## 1buffsob

> bcap!
> 
> Those delts are coming through, and your tris too... NICE.
> 
> As far as thegeneral's comment - you obviously have no brains. You are going to tell someone to consider using Clen or T3 who is having perfect results naturally? What is the need to risk a heart attack when you are moving at the rate bcap is? Pure stupidity.
> 
> LAG


I completely agree. There is no need to use any of those compounds. At most, I would recommend an ECA stack or POSSIBLY clen once fat loss comes to a halt. But I believe with the way his diet is outlined, he shouldn't need either. And to recommend Cytomel (T3) to someone who is averaging a 3lb a week loss, and someone who isn't using anabolics, is just outright stupid. There is no need to rely on such drugs when you have the nutritional knowledge and the determination that Bryan possesses.

Kyle

----------


## bcap

Thanks Kyle.

Yeah i know that weight loss didn't go down much this week - but i did screw up a couple times. I think i'm going to hop onto an eca stack tomorrow morning, other than that, no other unnatural drugs!

Bryan

----------


## thegeneral

i never recommended it using clen or t3, all i asked was whether it was ever considered. i noticed earlier in the thread there was mention of it. im starting the same routine as bcap and ive heard talk about clen so naturally i was curious why he mightve turned it down. apologies if my comment was taken as a recommendation, but seeing as ive never taken clen myself, those werent my intentions.

----------


## 1buffsob

Bryan and I discussed adding clen or an ECA into his diet plan, but I advised against it. I saw no need to add any compounds given the type of progress he was making. That may change in a couple of weeks, but right now, 3lbs a week is perfect. I'd advise the same to most people. As long as your diet and training is spot on, you shouldn't need anything more in the beginning stages of a cutting diet.

----------


## the_experiment

Wow, Congratulations, Brian.

I have produced significant results in my cutting diet, too. 
(I still have a long way to go... will post pics later..)

I bet friends that have not seen you in a long time will say something positive, too. I also learned not to trust the scale anymore (muscle weighs more than fat).


ez.

----------


## thegeneral

i noticed in the beginning u did cardio tues/thurs but have since added in extra sessions at ur own discretion. whats ur current cardio schedule? ive gone 3 times this week and curious whether anyone here recommends doing it every day (i switch between 40min eliptical, 40min stationary bike, and 1 hour tae bo work outs so my body doesnt adjust to them).


thanks,
dave

----------


## xtinaunasty

hey bcap i was wondering your cardio sched also....?

general: you CAN do cardio every day, but i would work up to that. start adding a day every 1-2 weeks. make sure the intensity is low though (HR=65-75%)

----------


## thegeneral

awesome... so far ive been doin cardio everyday so i think ill take the weekend off. just gotta stay concentrated on this diet.

btw, for anyone interested... tae bo is amazing... my body hurts like noones business. plus about 600 cal per hour aint bad. time flies when you do it too... ur done in no time.

----------


## thegeneral

also... can anyone explain flaxseed oil. bcap seems to drink quite a bit of it. why not just eat salmon every night and get your omega 3s from that?

----------


## 1buffsob

For a couple of reasons. The main one being that salmon aint exactly dirt cheap. The other being Flax oil is a more well rounded EFA source, and is dirt cheap.

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Well seems like many of us active members on this board are cutting which is great, we can all share what we do and give advice what works best. I currently do cardio 6 days a week Mon - Sat, nothing on sunday. I do 15 minute high incline walking at about 12.0 with 3.3 mph for 15 minutes, job at 6.5 for 15 minutes then 15 minutes of elliptical 10 minutes backward 5 minutes forward at about 8 resistence. Time really goes fast when you know you only have 15 minutes with each interval. Ive also noticed getting my carbs after my am run oats and eggs, and carbs after my workout protein shake and dex or sweet potatoes works best rather than pro/fat after cardio for me. I feel at the end of my 3rd week im going to go off my ECA stack and do it natural for 3 weeks until those last few pounds becomes very tough.

----------


## 1buffsob

> *Well seems like many of us active members on this board are cutting which is great*, we can all share what we do and give advice what works best. I currently do cardio 6 days a week Mon - Sat, nothing on sunday. I do 15 minute high incline walking at about 12.0 with 3.3 mph for 15 minutes, job at 6.5 for 15 minutes then 15 minutes of elliptical 10 minutes backward 5 minutes forward at about 8 resistence. Time really goes fast when you know you only have 15 minutes with each interval. Ive also noticed getting my carbs after my am run oats and eggs, and carbs after my workout protein shake and dex or sweet potatoes works best rather than pro/fat after cardio for me. I feel at the end of my 3rd week im going to go off my ECA stack and do it natural for 3 weeks until those last few pounds becomes very tough.


Summer is right around the corner. :Wink/Grin:  

You'll find that the real active users in this forumn are rarely not dieting. Whether cutting, bulking, or just maintaining, their daily diet and routine is mapped out to the T.

----------


## bcap

Hey guys

Sorry about the no updates for a while - i pulled an all nighter last night @ school working on some work, got home at 9 this morning and slept till now. 

As far as workout/cardio yesterday: check this out. 

In the morning I did 35 minutes going 5 minute run/5 minute walk on an empty stomach. I went to the gym later on at like 5, CRUSHED my shoulders. At 8 i played 2 hours of hard squash - was dead afterwards. Throughout the night at school, we had chair races - we'd race across the school in our wheelie chairs - HUGE workout for my legs/ i was sweating like a beast. 

So at the moment i'm all cardioed out!

As for my cardio schedule. I've been doing it about 6 times a week. Monday afternoon on an emptyish stomach, Tuesday morning ON an empty stomach, Wednesday afternoon on an emptyish stomach, Thursday mornign on an empty stomach, Friday afternoon on an emptyish stomach and Saturday whenever I get my lazy ass out of bed. 

Anyway - yeah i think its great that we're all cutting - keeps people motivated. 

We should get a little competition going on  :Smilie: 
Bryan

----------


## bcap

Hey Guys

I'm going to update you guys on exactly what's going on with my diet at the moment. 

The last little bit, I haven't been doing as well as I'd like - I haven't so much cheated, it's more like I haven't been to the gym as much as I'd like. With exams coming up and final assignments being due, school is such a pain in the ass. To top it off - I have a huge cold and extremely sore throat!

So this weekend I am away for work and won't be able to make it to the gym, but the next bit is good. Monday I am grabbing a great CUTTING creatine called "Superpump" it helps build lbm and lower body fat, without adding pounds (my buddy is on it and has dropped weight). 

So I will be trying that out as of Monday and I'm going to get back at it HARDCORE on Monday, I promise!

I weighed in this morning and i'm at 188, so it's not like I've put on weight. 

Anyway - I look forward to Monday, if any of you have tried Superpump 250, let me know how it worked for you. 

Catch yeah later. 

Bryan

----------


## bcap

04/04/06

Hey guys. 

Long time no update - sorry about that! I never thought I'd see my thread fall so low on the list!

Anyways, things are going awesom here. I'm back on track - last week was a bad week but as of yesterday I am back at it 100%! I got superpump 250 and am now on that - WOW! If you guys ever have the chance to try it - do it! I upped my bench press by 30 pounds yesterday and could still rep it. Mind you, my chest hurts like a bitch today. Good thing is that my shoulders didn't hurt!

Anyway - i weighed in this morning just to see how much my cheat week ****ed me up, and i'm actually down - I'm at 187  :Smilie: 

So all is well - i'm going to do back today, going to hurt so bad, can't wait!

Tomorrow I'm gonna crush my arms and do cardio tomorrow afternoon as well. 

Thanks for checking back and keep posting, lets keep this thread alive, i love the motivation comin from you guys!

bryan

----------


## novastepp

Bryan i looked at your pics and said... "Holy Sh*t"... just thought you might like to know.
 :Thumps Up:  
you may not know it or think about it but i guarantee you, that you are a motivation to more people on this board than you know. keep it up man :Smilie:

----------


## bcap

Thanks so much nova. 

ANd the converse is true too - you guys may not think it or know it, but you guys are keeping me motivated. Without you guys I woudl have dropped out long ago, just the smallest comment or piece of advice goes a logn way. 

Thanks again, Bryan

----------


## dr_skier

Just glanced at this thread, nice job bcap, you've come along way!! Use that great momentum you have to push you to new levels and by the time summer rolls around you'll thank yourself. Keep it natural, no need for t3 or clen imo, hit an eca if you need the energy. IF you find yourself sticking revamp the diet, there are a lot of cutting diet methods out there (ckd, tkd, low carb, 60/20/30) etc etc etc, also if u feel stuck lots u can do with traning, (am cardio, hiit cardio, cardio post lifting, etc) enjoy, keeping this thread active will keep you motivated. also i hear ya with school, but even an hour at the gym will help u study more and keep u focused.

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Hey Bcap good looking man. Im still doing my thing as well off the ECA for now and kinda stopped journaling just for the reasons im pretty aware of everything I should be eating. Just bought a blender today and made my PWO shake DELCIOUS! 2 scoop of vanilla whey, 1 scoop of dex, and a whole bananan with ice and water, i wish i could have it 3 times a day but i cant. I wanted to kno if you started taking that superpump250 supplement yet. Let me know the feedback on it, i might consider taking it.

----------


## TADOLFI

Bryan,

Great God Man!
You are tearin this whole weight loss thing up!
Good for you.

And it had to feel pretty sweet putting on some old pants and thinking to yourself "these are way to big."

Good Job.
I wish you the best in your future goals.

- Troy

----------


## sonar1234

b-cap i am with you bro, i started last week myself weight was 205 and i didnt fit in my 38 inch pants.

I use stimulant X to cut appetit and low carbing i am now at 191 pounds, i still have lovehandles tought.

Your stomach area is incredible and you lost all the gut and lovehandles you add bro.

If everything goes well i should hit 180 in a few weeks and hopefully get my bodyfat down and eliminate the lovehandles.

Great work bro.

----------


## bcap

Hey guys

Thanks again for all the positive feedback. I did back tonight in the gym and totally crushed it. I can't believe this superpump - i upped my lat pulldowns by 30 pounds and was still able to rep it. 

I can't wait until Thursday to weigh in. 

I might be adding an eca stack next THursday - we'll see, I don't see a point in it just yet until my results start slowing down - only time will tell. I'm almost half way and if everything goes to plan i'll be around 170 by the time i'm done - reaching my goal  :Smilie: 

So far (if everything goes expected tomorrow) I believe I will be around 186 on Thursday. This leaves me losing 17 pounds already - I believe i can do this again, even though my weight loss WILL slow down - because i cheated quite a bit for the last week and a bit, slowing me down quite a bit. I also drank twice, whic hslows down fat burning, and i won't be doing it again. I am also on this superpump which is supposed to help lower bf%, so i think that 165-170 is not unreasonable to expect by the end. 

What do you guys think?

With my progress - are visible abs possible in 6 weeks from now? 

Thanks, let me knwo your thoughts!

Bryan

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Brian good to hear all the progress and upside on your diets. 
Drinking is a no no buddy haha even me a college freshman has given it up for the past 7 weeks, but I ASSUMMEEEE 1 or 2 cant hurt. Hmmm the superpump is working ayyy, Just can I have some feedback:

Extra Energy during lift?
More endurance?
Actual pumps that last after your workout
Bloating?
Puffiness in face?
Weight loss?

Visible abs man, one day we will get there! haha

----------


## bcap

Hey guys

Update for the day (almost half way done the diet!). I worked out shoudlers this morning - holy crap is my upper body sore! 3 consecutive days doing upper body stuff, plus I've pushed myself 10 times further because of the Superpump, I LOVE THIS STUFF. I also played 2 hours of badminton this afternoon on an empty stomach - so all is well  :Smilie: 

Corey, as to your questions.

Extra Energy during lift - SHIT YES
More endurance - HECK YES
Actual pumps after workout - I would'nt call it a pump, i feel tired and sore as ****, but i feel AMAZING afterwork, like i have never felt THIS GOOD after a workout
Bloating - nope
Puffiness in face - are you calling me fat? 
Weight loss - we'll see, only my 3rd day on it but i have a friend on it and he has lost weight on it  :Smilie: 

I strongly, STRONGLY suggest you try it man its awesome! Plus it keeps me from not drinkin ghaha

Can't wait till the morning  :Smilie: 

Bryan

----------


## DBflash21

Cool!

----------


## CoreyTampa09

thanks bryan

----------


## bcap

04/06/06

Halfway Done Guys. 

I feel great - I am so happy with my progress. If I keep going at this rate, I will be at my goal easily. 

Take a look at the pics, take a look at the stats, I'm very happy about them. I am starting to see a bit more definition in my chest, bigger lats, good stuff!

On a side note - my lats and chest are STILL hurting from Monday/Tuesday, shoulders aren't bad but my traps are killing! Pain is beaty. 

What exercises work obliques that you guys really like? I'd like to get more definition in there - not getting rid of them love handles as quick as I'd like  :Frown: 

Anyway, check them out, let me know what you think!

Stats:

Weight: 187.3
Waist: 33.5"

Pics:

Week 6:


Progress:


Before to Current:

----------


## 1buffsob

:Jawdrop:  Bryan, chest and abs are looking incredible man. Half way there, it's all down hill from now.  :Thumps Up: 

1buffsob

----------


## bcap

Thansk man - appreciate it. 

And you know it would all be impossible without you and everyone here.

----------


## mwolffey

good job bro..keep up the great work

----------


## novastepp

hip bones my man...enough said. you're making great progress...

----------


## bcap

04/08/06

Hey guys. 

Thought I'd give yeah all an update as to whats up. Yesterday I absolutely crushed my arms. I took 3 scoops of superpump and HOLY SHIT did it ever work. I upped some of my lifts by 40 pounds, it was ridiculous. Nevertheless, my arms are destroyed today. 

I'm going for a walk in a little bit, then i'm doing either chest or legs, haven't decided, then i'm playing some squash and/or badminton tonight. 

All is going well  :Smilie: 

Bryan

----------


## bcap

Hello all

Just posting to keep the thread up top. No one else seems to be postin these days, oh well, no biggie. This'll keep me posting to keep it up - keeping this as a nice journal  :Smilie: 

Today didn't get to workout as I went to get my wrist band at my school for the gym andthey're like "we just closed dude" i'm like AHHH. So i walked an hour and a half instead haha. 

Anyway, tomorrow I won't get a chance to do either, i'm away for work all day. Monday = chest = OUCH. 

Can't wait. 

Bryan

----------


## Myka

um what time do they close???...I live in small town so the hick gym closes at 5 on sat...but at a univ???

oh btw...dont think ppl arent watching this thread...

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Yeah seriously, Im watching your progress go through the roof while im hitting my plateu! GRR BCAPPP darn you. Im busting my ass this week in the gym just because your making such awsome progress!

----------


## bcap

Haha good Corey!

Yeah NewKid, apparantly the gym @ my school closes at 5 on Saturdays - who does that? Pretty retarded if you ask me. Anyway, classes are over and it's time to get studying for exams - I have NO excuse as to why I can't go at it hardcore for the next week. I'm going to work out a plan for the next week and I'll post it. 

Whenever I don't follow it, i'm going to post here and post it in red and I want you guys to smash me for it - I need to go hardcore for the duration of my transformation if I want to achieve my goals. 

I am really really enjoying superpump, on a side note, I am seeing great gains, and I can't wait to do chest on Monday. 

Keep checking back for my schedule for the week  :Smilie: 

Bryan

----------


## The Moose

Hey Bcap, when you have doubt that people aren't reading this thread check out the counter, it been viewed over 3700 times, I may not post everyday but I do read it everyday, your doing a hell of a job buddy, your motivating alot of people. Is the superpump flavoured and if/so what flavour ar you taking/hows it taste?
Keep up the phenomonal work.

----------


## brutesinme

moose, i love your avatar...when will the government learn to print bills that really stimulate the economy?

----------


## CoreyTampa09

I returned something back to vitamin world that I didnt even pay for, yes skeemer I know. They didnt have super pump so I just decided to go with the NO Xplode since it was for free anyway. Ill let you know how it works when I start my week of training.

----------


## Myka

umm thats why prices go up...theif

----------


## UpstateTank

Solid progress BCap...you're kickin ass!

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Actually Newkid not to be smart all though im only 18 thats not why prices go up. Products that are returned back to it's distributor are not compensated through the manfucatorer, in this case Muscletech. Once the product is originally purchased Muscletech gets its cut. In this case The distributor Vitamin World gets compensated through a system called viper which many retail chains use. Making a small story short, Viper creates a built in credit,return,theft loss into their sales which either get counted for or not counted for. 

In fact the only reason why I returned this back to Vitamin World was because I lost my receipt to GNC.

----------


## Myka

still a thief :Big Grin:

----------


## CoreyTampa09

That may be so, but hey I got some free NO

----------


## bcap

Haha Corey, what a guy. 

Good luck with the noXplode tho, a buddy of mine was on it, haven't heard much about it though. 

Moose, the superpump I have is the orange flavored one - don't get the fruit punch one, i hear bad things. My orange one is AMAZING tasting - tastes like a creamsicle, like i'm not joking, it really really tastes good. 

So tomorrow (after not doing anything today) I got hard hard hard hard hard core becuase I am done school now - no excuses. 

Wish me luck.  :Smilie: 

Bryan

----------


## bcap

OH

MY

GOD

I just discovered the best pre-bed meal!!! Check this out!

A few tablespoons of fat free cottage cheese, 1 tablespoon anpb, 1/8 scoop whey, 1 scoop glutamine, 1 artificial sweetener and some cinamin. 

WOW, it tastes so good. It makes me feel like i'm cheaing BUT I'M NOT! It tastes like cheesecake!

Wow!

What do you guys think?

Bryan

----------


## bcap

Ok

Today's plan - back at it 100% .

Wake up @ 11:00
Meal 1 @ 12:00 - Pro/Carb
Meal 2 @ 2:45 - Pro/Carb
Workout - Chest @ 3:30
Meal 3 @ 4:30 - Pro/Carb
Meal 4 @ 7:30 - Pro/Fat
Meal 5 @ 10:30 - Pro/Fat
Meal 6 @ 11:45 - Pro/Fat
Sleep @ 12:00

How's she look

Bryan

----------


## 1buffsob

If you could make meal 5 at about 9:30, then it looks good.  :Thumps Up: 

1buffsob

----------


## bcap

May I ask the reasoning behind this?

----------


## 1buffsob

An hour and 15 minutes between meal 5 and 6, when there is 3 hours between meals 4 and 5. And no, you may not ask the reasoning behind this.  :Smilie: 

1buffsob

----------


## bcap

LOL Well looking at your avvy, i assume you know what you're talking about. I mean, it's not like you helped me through this whole thing anyway, right?

Thanks Kyle

----------


## bcap

Hey guys

Update for the day: Back on track!!!

Today, I woke up and enjoyed a delicious bowl of oats, a few hours followed by another bowl for pre-workout carbs. I had an AMAZING chest workout - upped all of my weights by at least 10 pounds, then did abs, then went for a 15 minute interval run, then drank my pwo shake 60gcarb (dex), 30gpro. 

Feeling really really really great right now. But i have a question. 

I think i should make some changes to my diet, first of all, should i drop (for good) my ppwo carbs? If not, what carbs shoudl i drop? Right now on workout days, i am going 1/2cup uncooked oats pre workout, post post workout the same, and 60g dex immediately after workout. days I don't workout, i keep it restricted to 1/2cup uncooked oats twice in the morning. 

Any suggestions? 

Also, i'm thinking of adding an ephedrine based thermogenic to speed up results - i want to ensure i can see them abbies at the end of this (just over 5 weeks left), how much should i take at a time? (keeping in consideration that i've been on it before, and also the fact that i'm on creatine). When shoudl i take it? 

Thanks guys!

Bryan

----------


## The Moose

On regards to the ephedrine, i would reccommend against taking it, but if you do I do believe the bottle will list what the doasge should be, every product will be different depending on what the mg per pill is and if it contains caffeine and other thermogenics like green tea extract, your dit is good, its still working, so don't fix something thats not broken, cut back on 1 of your bowls of oatmeal in the morning to speed up your results or try haveing 2 smaller servings or maybe just have 3/4 first thing in the momrning and drop the other bowl, don't get rid of your pwo, it will make u lose weight quicker but that will be strictly lean mass that you'll be losing, u need those carbs/protein to replenish your muscles, and you want to avoid losing lean mass like the plague. keep up the good work man

----------


## CoreyTampa09

I have a question as well. In my PWO shake with 40 grams of ON Whey, should I drop the 30 grams of carbohydrate from the banana I blend it in it the 3o grams of dextrose. I gained 2 pounds in the past week and a hlaf and this is the only thing I can attribute it to besides me going off ephedrine.

----------


## bcap

Thanks Moose for the positive feedback. 

My only thoughts on the ephedrine is that it won't hurt, right? I don't want to go hardcore on it, so i'll probably take 1/2 whatever it tells me to take, just to kind of aid me a bit in my process.

----------


## bcap

04/11/06

Feeling good today. Went for an interval run this morning for half an hour, followed by a pro/fat meal to optimize liposis (sp?). 

I'm going to the gym at 3:30 to do either shoulders or back, haven't decided yet. My chest is killing from yesterday! After my workout i'm going to go for a quick run to burn a few extra calories and this evening i'm going for a walk with the girlfriend.

Thats right you heard me - 3 cardio sessions in one day!

Anyway, I am super pumped about reaching my goal - I think it's getting closer and closer. Gotta stop ****ing up though. No more cheating for the rest of my diet, except easter monday - can't ruin the tradition, but i will hold back as much as i can.

Bryan

----------


## Myka

what are your food plans for easter...?

----------


## bcap

i'm not too sure - going to my nonas for lunch - probably a little bit of pasta and some chicken? i'm going to try and eat as clean as possible

----------


## Myka

oh...I was thinking more along the lines of....crap....like chocolate etc...have fun

----------


## bcap

nooo i dont even like chocolate!

good for me  :Smilie:

----------


## 1buffsob

> nooo *i dont even like chocolate!*
> 
> good for me



That's so un-American :What?:  . Oh wait............ you're Canadian eh?  :LOL:  

1buffsob

----------


## bcap

haha, very funny Kyle

----------


## bcap

Hey guys

Wow - 3 cardio sessions today (30 minutes jog- 15 minutes hard intervals - 40 minutes nice brisk walk) and a killer back workout - i feel super good today. 

Tomorrow I will feel the same. I am working out shoudlers in the a.m. followed by a 15-20 minute job before my pwo shake. I'll do some other form of cardio tomorrow as well - whether it be tennis, badminton or squash. 

Definetly 100% focused on my goal and can see the light at the end of the tunnel. I think I am goign to finish my superpump then hop onto an eca stack (hopefully for the last few weeks) to finish with a bang - I gots to see them abs comin in!

Check up tomorrow - i'll post more stuff as to how i'm doing - no cheating again  :Smilie: 

Bryan

----------


## Myka

sounds good...why do you jog though?

----------


## bcap

Ah well this morning when i woke up (on an empty stomach) i was rushed to get an assignment done and didn't have 45 minutes to walk - so i went 25 minutes as 5 minutes walking, 2 1/2 minutes jogging just to get my heart rate up.

----------


## bcap

Hey guys

Weighed in this morning - i'm still at 187 - why am i not taking weight off? You guys think its cause of the creatine that i'm building that much muscle? 

Little bit depressing. 

Bryan

----------


## 1buffsob

Creatine typically brings water weight with it. From what I can remember from my HS days when I used creatine, the strength increase from creatine is due to the extra water. Volumizes the muscle cells or something. I really don't know. I'm sure someone else will. Creatine is not my area. :Smilie:  All I know, is that it always brought 4-5lbs of water weight the first couple of days when I used it (to no effect I might add).

1buffsob

----------


## rssumme

What type of creatine is it? What brand? Mono or Esterfied?

----------


## bcap

no see

i went on creatine a while back and didn't lose any of my gains. apparantly with this stuff there is no water retention - m yone buddy has been on it for weeks and hasn't put on water weight. its tricreatine hydrate not mono.

i'm assumings its just muscle  :Smilie: 

bryan

----------


## Myka

how many times have you stalled in your diet so far..if at all?

----------


## bcap

hm i'd definetly say that there was a good week and a half where i didn't follow it as closely as i would have liked, this previous friday i had a big big cheat meal and sunday i screwed up once as well - i knwo, i've been bad but no worries i'm back on track for good now

----------


## 1buffsob

I think he was referring to fat loss stagnating, not if you've fallen off the diet. Depending on how pics look tomorrow, it may be time to revise your diet Bryan. We shall see. I'm really looking forward to tomorrow's pics.  :Smilie: 

1buffsob

----------


## Myka

thats correct 1buff

----------


## bcap

ah sorry - got confused guys

yeah i'm really looking forward to tomorrow's pics as well - thinking i'm going to look more built - i know i feel it!

look forward to it  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## bcap

Hey guys

Moment of truth. I'm disapointed with my results today. 

Check them out. 

Weight 187.2

Pics:

Week by Week


Before to Current


Progress

----------


## bcap

I think as of monday i'm going to drop the superpump, i've had a good 2 weeks with it - seen some great gains - and get onto a thermagenic for the remainder of my diet. I'll go back on superpump once i finish and start bulking. 

I think I also need to change my diet a bit. Once today's over I can up my cardio (I have a big final today) a bit as well.

Any suggestions? It's not looking good for reaching my goal in 5 more weeks guys - I need to lose 17 more pounds in 5 weeks, thats almost unrealistic. 

Help

----------


## bcap

Bump?

----------


## Myka

1.cardio = walking 45mins 7 days a week...
2.keep going
3.change something in your diet but keep it basically the same
4.keep going
5.why do you HAVE to lose it in 5weeks...competative bodybuilders dont come dialed in just right...why should you?
and dont forget to keep going

----------


## bcap

you think i should keep going? 

lol yeah i agree with the cardio - i'm going 45 mins 7 days a week religiously now - twice a day when i can. i'm going to lower my carbs a tid bit - i've changed my diet now having cottage cheese/pb as pre-bed meal, i have to lose it in 5 weeks because that was my goal!!

----------


## Myka

be sure the cardio, regardless of sessions, is always 65 to 75% ...Im sure you know...its just Ive seen you refer to some "cardio" that IMO isnt optimal for weight loss..ie.jogging...a sport of some sort(dont remember exactly)...

that prebed meal looks good....

obviously you cant lose 17lbs of FAT in 5 weeks...but you might end up losing 17lbs total...

----------


## bcap

yeah well we'll see - i'll adjust my goals but i woudl still like to get as close to it as possible. 

thanks for the feedback - you dont think that an hour of squash is considered a good cardio workout for weight loss?

----------


## Myka

I thought sqaush was when you had the huge hammer thing and tapped the balls through a ring sticking up through the ground...

----------


## bcap

lol i dont know what the crap that is - but its not squash

in squash you're in a room about the size of half a tennis court and you are with a partner. you have 2 rackets (kinda like tennis rackets) and you have to hit a non-bouncy ball off the wall to your partner. you are running around constantly. 

you sweat like a beast - i like playing squash and i find it to be a good cardio workout, anyone else support me on this?

----------


## Myka

gotcha rofl.....well IMO you will be going way over 75%...therefore not burning fat but going towards catabolism...if anything it should be considered a WO...and treated as so nutrtionally...I would just leave it out...JMO

----------


## bcap

ok cool - so tell me, have you seen any difference in this weeks pics?

----------


## Myka

I can definately tell a difference especially in your side profile...new lines etc...

the thing that concerns me is your musculature........not saying anything about size...Im talking cuts...it almost looks like youre taking abs much more seriously than the rest of the body....again, nothing to do with overall size....but when cutting you will see cuts all over if youre training at maximum intensity every weight training period...how long do you hit the weights per session?

----------


## 1buffsob

> I think as of monday i'm going to drop the superpump, i've had a good 2 weeks with it - seen some great gains - and get onto a thermagenic for the remainder of my diet. I'll go back on superpump once i finish and start bulking. 
> 
> I think I also need to change my diet a bit. Once today's over I can up my cardio (I have a big final today) a bit as well.
> 
> Any suggestions? It's not looking good for reaching my goal in 5 more weeks guys - I need to lose 17 more pounds in 5 weeks, thats almost unrealistic. 
> 
> Help


You're doing great Bryan. Keep it up. And I don't care what you say about creatine, you're holding water weight. The pics show the progress. Keep it up :Thumps Up: 

1buffsob

----------


## bcap

oh man you have no idea - i am seeing cuts i've never seen in places! i love it. i'm not focusing hugely on my abs that was just 1 of my goals - to be able to see my abs. when i workout in the gym i'm usually there (including some kind of warm up and some days abs at the end) max an hour and a half.

i train pretty intensely - believe me, and i dont do abs every day, i am not an ab freak lol i just wanted to reach that goal, thats all

----------


## The Moose

Hey keep going haha, thats true though, good advice, keep up the good work, we're all ab freaks, every1 wants abs, some people are more persistent to get them, if you say your going to adjust your goals I don't think you should lower your weight goals i think you should lengthen your diet regimen before you go on to a maintaining or bulking diet, i think in 5 weeks though you';ll be pretty happy with your results, i mean hell look at your pics man they tell the battle, your doing a hell of a job, i bet you thought you'd never look that good and you look in the mirror in disbeleif now, so tack on a few extra weeks if it'll get you to where u want oh and the game with the big hammer and the things in the ground is croquet! haha

----------


## bcap

haha thanks moose, needed some form of humor!

yeah i think i'm going to stay on my creatine 1 more week - get one last week of solid gains out of it then hop off it and onto an ephedrine thermagenic. when my official 12 week transformation is up - if i'm still not at my goal (seeing abs) then i'll extend it indefinetly until i can see them sons of bitches. 

i know this sounds crazy that i'm basing it all around abs, but abs show ultimate leanness, you arent going to have fat arms and cut abs, so if i can get my abs cut - i know everything else is looking good. 

we'll see, i was hoping i woudl be looking thinner than this to tell you the truth - i still have quite the gut, when i sit down i still see the same 3 rolls i had 7 weeks ago. 

i'm still working on it - but back to hardcore mode now that the stress of school is over (well not really - still have 4 exams, but whats an hour to do cardio, right?)

bryan

----------


## 1buffsob

I agree with moose. Don't adjust your goals, just adjust the time frame. If you aren't happy with your results by the end of the 12 weeks, then keep on rolling. Contest prep for competitors usually takes 16+ weeks, and MOST start at less than 12%bf. Of course some start higher, Lee Priest comes to mind :LOL:  

Don't pay any attentions to the scale Bryan, the pics show what was achieved. You've done fabulous up to this point. I don't know if you'll reach your weight in the amount of time left, but I believe you'll be looking at a good 4-6 pack. Then just slap on a couple more weeks of cutting for good measure :Wink/Grin:  

1buffsob

BTW, my cutting was supposed to be over with about 2 weeks ago, but I decided to go full bore on it and extended it for another 8-10 weeks :Smilie: . I don't mind cutting except for the first 6 weeks. Everything after that is just cake..........ish :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bcap

Thanks Kyle

Yeah I agree, I think I should just wait to see how I look after the 12 weeks is over and adjust from there. We shall see - I AM going at it hardcore from now until the end though, no messing up! Only cheat meal I'm going to have will be this Sunday - dinner with the family, no more cheating for the rest of the time. I think I am going to try some carb up days and some calorie zig zagging - Kyle if you would be so kind to come online, we coudl chat about that. 

Thanks again guys for the the motivation. 

Update for the day:

Going to the gym to do chest in a little bit, gonna crush my abs aftewards as well. I'm also going for a walk immediately after my workout for about 15 minutes. I'm ALSO going for a walk some time this afternoon/tonight. Tonight I am going t othe gym to do legs. 

I'm gonna CRUSH today haha .

Bryan

----------


## 1buffsob

At work at the moment bro, no MSN. But feel free to PM me :Smilie: 

1buffsob

----------


## sonar1234

I am low carbing right now and went from 203 to 186 in about 3 weeks its hard but i decided to be very radical about this cause my waiste line wasnt getting any smaller.

I am gonna get down to 175 and try to eliminate the lovehandles, has i can see Bryan you dont have this problem and really got ride of these stickers.

at my weight they are still present and guess they will be the last to leave.

I will not bulk up after that insane diet i will just try to rebuild, stay around 180 and try to lower bodyfat.

If you are using creatine then there is some water weight there.

----------


## bcap

Will do  :Smilie: 

You guys think I shoudl change my diet up a bit? What should I change? Lower carbs? Any suggestions woudl be greatly appreciated. 

I already changed my pre-bed meal (on workout days - which is pretty much every day these days) to 1/2cup ff cottage cheese, 1 tbsp anpb, some cinamin, 1/4scoop whey and an artificial sweetener - it tastes SO good you have no idea!

Bryan

----------


## bcap

Thanks sonar

I agree that (from the pics) I have lost a lot of my lovehandles - which is good because I really wanted to lose those. But when I look at myself in the mirror or in real life - I still see them. I DEFINETLY have a long way to go but I believe that if i set myself straight for the next 5 weeks and really really focus, I can do it!

Bryan

----------


## 1buffsob

I would drop the carbs about 30g. That should be about all you need to do. Maybe bump the efa's 5-10gs too. PM me your current diet as it stands (cuz I'm too lazy to search through the 400+ posts to find all the little changes) and I'll comment. :Wink/Grin: 

1buffsob

----------


## bcap

Here is my diet the majority of the days - workout days. Cardio days varry a bit - 1 less pro/carb meal, 1 more pro/fat meal (meal 1). In my opinion, my fats are too low - but I dont knwo where to up them!

Meal 1 - 7:30am
6 Egg Whites
1/2 cup uncooked Oats
1 scoop Whey

Total: 395cal, 49.6pro, 4.8fat, 33.9carb

Workout - 9:00am

Meal 2 - 10:15am
1.5 scoop Whey
2 scoop Carbo Complex

Total: 408cal, 33pro, 2.3fat, 63.8carb

Meal 3 - 11:30
1/2 cup uncooked Oats
1 scoop Whey

Total: 292cal, 28pro, 4.5fat, 32.5carb

Meal 4 - 3:00
6oz Chicken
2tsp Flax Oil

Total: 267cal, 39.3pro, 11.2fat, 0carb

Meal 5 - 6:00
6oz Chicken
2tsp Olive oil in salad
2tsp flax oil

Total: 367cal, 42.8pro, 20.8fat, 0carb

Meal 6 - 10:00
1/2 cup FF Cottage Cheese
1 tbsp ANPB
1/2 scoop Whey
Total: 292cal, 41pro, 9.5fat, 13.5carb

Total: 2021 cal, 233.7 pro, 53.1 fat, 143.7 carb

Any advice woudl be greatly appreciated

----------


## solid snake

hey bro youv got me so motivated that im gona start my own cutting program

thanks alot and keep up the good work. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## bcap

Good  :Smilie:  Good luck - if you need a hand, don't be afraid to ask on this board or don't be afraid to pm me. I don't know everything but i'd like to think that i have gained quite a bit of knowledge over the course of this diet - thanks to everyone here

----------


## 1buffsob

PM left Bryan. :Smilie: 

1buffsob

----------


## sonar1234

Cut out all dairy foods has well they will make you looks soft and put a monkey ranch into your progress.

First time i low carb i was eating way to much cheese, i became stuck at 193 pounds for a long time.

I cant train cause i still suffer back pain i can walk and thats about it and do some rehab exercices.

I would have lost more weight if i could weight train and do cardio.

Goodluck bro making very good progress

----------


## sonar1234

Also keep whey protein mixed in water or crystal light, take it either in the morning or after your workout.

Its does raise insuline and if you reach ketosis you might get kicked out of it.

----------


## bcap

Hey thanks for the suggestions. As of right now, the only dairy I have is cc before bed. I always take whey with water pwo and the other times i take whey (with oats and with cc), i just use 1/2 scoop because it enhances the flavor - is this bad?

----------


## bcap

PWO Question:

I worked out chest this morning, took my pwo aftewards, i'm going back to do legs tonight, i've already had my 3 pro/carb meals should i have another pro/dex after workout tongiht?

thanks, bryan

----------


## bcap

K Well nevermind that PWO Question - I ended up taking it anyway lol. 

Today was a GREAT day - did chest and legs, and WOW am i ever tired. I was feeling pretty damn good for legs though, upped all my weight!

Tomorrow = cardio in the a.m. and shoulders in the afternoon(ish). 

Woo

----------


## Quil

bcap,
this is my first post in your thread. just wanted to let you know that you're doing great, and to hang in there. sometimes it's hard to see how much progress you've made, because all you can focus on is the negative. just know that you've really made a big change in a relatively small amount of time. the only other piece of advice I can offer is to try not to focus so much on a number for your weight...take a look at yourself in the mirror and go from there. you can tell yourself "I want to be 170 pounds", but what's wrong with 180 if you look good and feel confident in yourself? Keep on keepin on man, we're all pulling for you.

BTW, what are your goals after your 12 weeks?

----------


## solid snake

> K Well nevermind that PWO Question - I ended up taking it anyway lol. 
> 
> Today was a GREAT day - did chest and legs, and WOW am i ever tired. I was feeling pretty damn good for legs though, upped all my weight!
> 
> Tomorrow = cardio in the a.m. and shoulders in the afternoon(ish). 
> 
> Woo


thats it bro keep it up 

your doing great and i hope it all keeps going this good for you

take care and good luck.

----------


## bcap

Thanks guys for the positive feedback

Quil, I know that the scale lies, I totally understand this and I think I DO rely on it a bit too much. My goals for the end of this 12 week transformation are:

- 170lbs
- visible abs

After the 12 week transformation, with the help of everyone here, I am goign to evaluate my current situation. If everyone thinks I can go further, get a little bit more lean, I'm going to cut for a few more weeks. If i'm looking prety lean and think I shoudl be ok there, then I'll go ahead and do a tiny bulk/lean muscle gain diet. 

We'll see, I'll definetly be including you guys in the decision though, no worries.

Bryan

----------


## Quil

Cool man. Good luck, and stay strong. I've found that mental focus is a big part of this game. Looks to me like after your 12 weeks are up, you might want to give a clean bulk a try. I'm in the middle of my cutting phase right now, and I can't wait to clean bulk. Anyways, hang in there and drink lots of water.

----------


## lc1987

yo bryan i know you get this a lot bro but you are such an inspiration man. people will learn a lot from this thread bro. you look a hell of a lot leaner bro. good job. i am currently cutting right now after my very first bulking cycle. i just started a log and if you wanna check it out, here it is

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...05#post2616205.

but anyway, your doing amazing man and i don't think you need luck cuz ur kicking ass lol!!!!

----------


## bcap

Thanks a lot guys.

Update for the day. Woke up and went to the gym right away and crushed my shoulders - OUCH my legs are hurting lol. 

Went for a 40 minute roller blade ride this afternoon with my g/f and plan to go for a walk very soon. 

Keep yeah updated - tomorrow night i WILL be cheating a little - I have t ohave easter supper with the fam, can't break the tradition. 

Bryan

----------


## bcap

Edit that - tomorrow for lunch i am cheatin not at night, which means I do cardio aftewards so it won't be so bad. Woudl it be a better idea to workout after a higher carb meal (i.e. pasta, lasagna) that I would be cheating with tomorrow or do cardio? 

Thanks, Bryan

----------


## 1buffsob

Increased carb intake prior to working out should up your energy level in the gym and provide for an awesome workout. I would hit up cardio before, and bust my ass on the weights after. You should have a really good lifting session :Thumps Up: 

1buffsob

----------


## bcap

Sounds good
Cardio before might be difficult, we're going there pretty early but I'll see what I can pull off. I'm a little nervous about the gym afterwards too, my shoulder is really really REALLY hurting me from chest yesterday/shoudlers today. Doesn't help that i am recovering from a shoudler injury. 

We'll see how I feel. Today I went for a 30 minute roller blade, an hour walk at 65% hr and played man hunt all night, twas a good day for cardio  :Smilie: 

Bryan

----------


## solid snake

> Sounds good
> Cardio before might be difficult, we're going there pretty early but I'll see what I can pull off. I'm a little nervous about the gym afterwards too, my shoulder is really really REALLY hurting me from chest yesterday/shoudlers today. Doesn't help that i am recovering from a shoudler injury. 
> 
> We'll see how I feel. Today I went for a 30 minute roller blade, an hour walk at 65% hr and played man hunt all night, twas a good day for cardio 
> 
> Bryan



hey bcap be carefule last thing you need right now is to get another shoulder injury

id hate to see you get a injury after all that hard work just be careful bro

if you gota take 1 or 2 workout days off just to be safe i say do it!

just looking out for you buddy :Wink/Grin:  

take care.

solid snake.

----------


## sonar1234

> Increased carb intake prior to working out should up your energy level in the gym and provide for an awesome workout. I would hit up cardio before, and bust my ass on the weights after. You should have a really good lifting session
> 
> 1buffsob


For sure, i am not training right now cause of back pain but has soon has i can start again i am canning the low carb diet and getting back on some good diet.

This is just to give yourself a boost in to your weightloss and works miracle.

I hate being in ketosis, people say they adjust but for me thats all crap low enegy and feeling letargic.

170 pounds seems very good to me, i am shooting for about the same weight being at 5 feet 10, no more fat around the belly thats my goal.

Abs would be nice too.

----------


## bcap

Yeah - i want abs. God damnit why don't they just come out of hibernation? It woudl make things SO much easier!

----------


## bcap

So today was a write off/cheat day. Had a great easter lunch, and I just figured out that my gym is closed today so that's off - I'll go for a nice walk tonight though. 

Tomorrow back on the wagon, I start my eca stack tomorrow as well. 

Byran

----------


## 1buffsob

Keep it up. Your doing well. I just got back from the whole family dinner scene myself. Everyone was eating ham, tater salad, deviled eggs, and a lot of candy. I had a cup of oats and whey. Nothing temps me if I'm eating oats/whey. Although, everyone kept asking me "So are you still dieting and working out?" It kinda hurt my feelings :Frown: . 

Anyway, back to your thread :Smilie: . I'm excited to see next weeks pics. 

1buffsob

----------


## thegeneral

Yah man i agree on the shoulder comment. I tore mine last November... couldn't lift effectively for 4 months. Lost 40lb on my bench and put on about 10lbs. The doctor I saw recommended I lift my back twice as often as I did chest and shoulders to build up support. Maybe consider that?

----------


## Myka

> "So are you still dieting and working out?" It kinda hurt my feelings.


I know you were probably kidding...but dont let that ever bother you...ppl say that not to be mean...its because they want to talk to you about it or are interested but dont really know what to say... :Smilie:  that goes for all you hardcore dieters :Thumps Up:

----------


## 1buffsob

> I know you were probably kidding...but dont let that ever bother you...ppl say that not to be mean...its because they want to talk to you about it or are interested but dont really know what to say... that goes for all you hardcore dieters


I wasn't kidding actually. It kind of made me feel like my efforts aren't providing noticable results :Frown: . When people ask me if I'm still dieting and training, first thing that goes through my head is "Do I honestly look like a guy who doesn't workout? Have I not lost any noticable fat in the last two months since I've seen these people?". I was real pumped before I went over there too cuz I noticed this horizontal vein across my right quad is really starting to pop out.

1buffsob

----------


## Myka

not to hijack but 1buff have you looked at pics between around 2 weeks?

----------


## bcap

Attached is my diet for the rest of my cutting transformation. Check it out, any feedback is welcome. 

I will be following this to a tee, I also start my ECA stack tomorrow: 

25mg ephedrine
200mg caffeine
81mg asprin or 5mg yohmbrine

I will start this off with once a day (30 mins before cardio) for the 1st two days, then I'll up it to twice a day (30 mins before cardio, 5 hours later) for a few days. Once I get used to this, I will up it to 3 times a day. 

What woould you guys suggest? The ECA or ECY? I heard the ECY was better, but had different side effects. 

Any comments/advice are welcome. 

As a side note - anyone heard of any results from CLA?

Thanks, Bryan

----------


## bcap

Anyone? I'm starting tomorrow and want to make sure I'm getting the right stuff when I go get it!

----------


## bcap

04/17/06

Update for zee day. 

Just woke up, going to go for an hour walk. This afternoon I'm goign to the gym, going to do back. Tonight I'm goign for another hour walk. 

Should be a good day - today I also go pick up my ecy stack, no one has given me any responses as to wheter I should do ecy or eca, so I'm just going to go with the ecy, unless someone posts otherwise before 12:00 noon today.

Thanks, Bryan

----------


## IronAdam

Just EC has always worked fine for me...yomhimburn makes me feel sick so I stay away from it. Everyone's different though.

----------


## The Moose

Definately run the ECY over the ECA, good choice, the Yohimburn adds to the fat burning process while the aspirin just thins out your blood, which helps but its better to stay away from that if you have the option.

----------


## bcap

Cool - I will definetly look into it. I'm going out in a little bit to grab it. I'll see what I can do. 

Thanks again

Bryan

----------


## bcap

Hey guys

So i picked up the ECA stack today - couldn't get ahold of Yohimbre, they said I needed a prescription to get it. Anyway, I'll be starting it tomorrow - you guys think i'll still be ok to take 1 scoop of superpump before workouts while on the eca stack. 

Bryan

----------


## bcap

Oh right - update!

Today I went for a nice hour walk on an empty stomach when I woke up, and I just got back from the gym and totally crushed my arms - really really hurting! Tomorrow I will do cardio on an empty stomach again and workout legs at night. 

Can't wait to start the stack tomorrow and weigh in on Thursday. WOO

Bryan

----------


## kaorialfred

> Hey guys
> 
> So i picked up the ECA stack today - couldn't get ahold of Yohimbre, they said I needed a prescription to get it. Anyway, I'll be starting it tomorrow - you guys think i'll still be ok to take 1 scoop of superpump before workouts while on the eca stack. 
> 
> Bryan


If you have a strong stomach!!! eca and superpump, U will be one hyper SOB. I tried the superpump by gaspari labs and it was like taking a latative. Good luck with that, combo.

----------


## bcap

Yeah your stomach gets used to the superpump, i stopped getting the shits after a week. I was thinking of jus tgoing a low dose of the superpump to keep the creatine in my system. Any comments?

----------


## bcap

Enjoying my meal 4 and figured i'd do a quick post. All I can say is thank god for the warm weather. I almost forgot what bbqed chicken tastes like. 

Wow


So good. 

Thats all! 

Bryan

----------


## bcap

04/18/06

Hey guys

Update:

Started the ECA stack this morning when I woke upa t 9:30. Kicked in about 10:00, so I went for a walk. Walked for an hour at 65% hr outside - WOW this stuff kept me focused on the walk the whole time, it felt like 15 minutes!

I'm back now and am going to wait another 15 minutes before I eat my first meal, pro/fat. 

Just want to ask if it woudl be ok to take another dose in like 4 hours - or if i should let my body get used to it with only taking 1 dose a day.

Thanks

Bryan

----------


## solid snake

> 04/18/06
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> Update:
> 
> Started the ECA stack this morning when I woke upa t 9:30. Kicked in about 10:00, so I went for a walk. Walked for an hour at 65% hr outside - WOW this stuff kept me focused on the walk the whole time, it felt like 15 minutes!
> 
> I'm back now and am going to wait another 15 minutes before I eat my first meal, pro/fat. 
> ...


hey BCAP hope your doing well and keep up the good work bro.

and also about the ECA stack just be careful with it and as far as i know your supposed to have it 3 times a day but I'm no expert.

just type in eca in search I'm sure youl find what your looking for theres so much info on it.

take care bro.

----------


## bcap

Thanks Solid Snake

Yeah 3 times a day is what we are supposed to have, but seeming as I am just introducing it to my system I don't want to overload it. I think I will go twice today and see how my body responds to that for a couple days - on Thursday maybe I'll do the final up to 3 times a day. 

Thanks for the response. 

Bryan

----------


## bcap

Update again for the day

Everything is going according to plan - am just enjoying my 1st pro/carb meal before I head out to the gym. I took another eca dose, to make it 2 today and I feel pretty good - not too overwhelming, which is good. 

Feeling super good today. Everything is perfect  :Smilie: 

Bryan

----------


## bcap

Tonight I totally destroyed my legs, felt so amazing!

I did all my usualy excercises, but for the last one, i went on the squat machine and did this:

- 10 reps, very slow at a medium weight
- rest with my legs extended (still holding the weight)
- did 9 reps, very slow again at the same weight
- rest with my legs extended (still hodling the weight)
- did 8 reps .. yada yada, and so on until 1 rep

WOW did it ever hurt!

Whta woudl you guys say about cardio in the morning? I'd like to still go for a walk. I just won't workout tomorrw, that still ok?

Bryan

----------


## bcap

Also, just wondering if anyone has any results with CLA? 

I was thinking of adding it to my ECA stack, suggestions?

----------


## bcap

04/19/06

Woke up 20 mins ago, have taken my first dose of ECA and am about to go for a walk in 10 mins once it kicks in. 

Today will be a good day. My legs are pretty sore from yesterday, but i'm going to do cardio to get blood flowing to them - it will help heal them. 

Bryan

----------


## 1buffsob

No one's commented for a while, so just wanted to let you know we're all following still :Smilie:  Keep it up. And as for the CLA, like I said, works wonders for lab rats but doesn't do shit for humans :Frown: 

1buffsob

----------


## solid snake

> Thanks Solid Snake
> 
> Yeah 3 times a day is what we are supposed to have, but seeming as I am just introducing it to my system I don't want to overload it. I think I will go twice today and see how my body responds to that for a couple days - on Thursday maybe I'll do the final up to 3 times a day. 
> 
> Thanks for the response. 
> 
> Bryan



no problem bro anytime

take care and keep up the good work

p.s cant wait for the next set of photos

----------


## bcap

Thanks guys for the comments - i was getting a little down thinking no one was following it anymore, felt like i was pulling teeth for comments. Not that I need it, it's just I feel i'm doing super well this last week/next 4 weeks, and I may need a tiny bit of motivation to push through. 

Pics tomororw - feelign good about my progress  :Smilie:

----------


## bcap

so seeming as today is my day off (working out) cause i did legs yesterday, i had to revise my diet. Here it is for the day:

10:45 Cardio
12:30 Pro/Carb
3:30 Pro/Fat
5:15 Cardio
6:30 Pro/Fat
8:30 Pro/Fat
10:30 Pro/Fat

----------


## bcap

Just took 2nd dose of ECA, am goign to go for a walk in 20 when it kicks in - SECOND walk of the day, haven't eatn for an hour so it'll be on a relatively empty stomach as well. 

Bryan

----------


## Superballer

Just got a chance to read through the majority of this thread and will definately be keeping an eye on it.

LOOKING GREAT! Keep up the good work.

----------


## bcap

Thanks a million superballer - is that you in your avy?

----------


## firmechicano831

looking sharp. Keep up the good work.

----------


## bcap

Thanks  :Smilie:  Can't wait until progress pics/stats tomorrow.

----------


## locutus

Looking foward to your progress bro

----------


## bcap

03/20/06

The moment of truth.

Woke up this morning, all excited about weighing in and doing progress pics. I must say - as much as I have much deserved hell coming from you guys for saying this - I am a little disapointed with my weight. I have not gone down much in the last 2 - 3 weeks. I don't understand why. I have only had ONE cheat meal on Sunday, everything else has been bang on - cardio every morning, working out on schedule, I'm even taking an ECA stack for christ sakes. 

I'm going to continue to go at it full blow - continue taking the ECA stack (will up it to 3 times a day now) and will continue to do cardio every morning for the next week. I will not have a cheat meal this next week either. If I do not go down any more I'm going to be super pissed. I know you guys say that scale weight doesn't matter - but as much as you say that, one of the most important thing when someone asks your stats is your weight - so it DOES matter.

Anywya, without further adieu, here are the stats:

Weight: 186.8

Pics: 

Week to Week:


Before to Current:


Progress:


Do you guys think that having a carb up day within the next week would help? Should I zig zag my calories? How do I do that? Any other suggestoins? 

Bryan

----------


## bcap

Another question - how long do the caffeine pills/ephedrine effect you for? For example, if i were to take my doses at 8:30 am before cardio, 2:00 pm before workout and then again at 6, does that leave enough time between my 2nd dose and 3rd dose? Will I still be able to go to sleep at 12?

----------


## The Moose

Bryan if you want to properly zig-zag your calories, go 3 days at 1000 below your maintenance level and the 4th day keep your calories at your maintenance level. This alone should make you lose 2lbs of body fat per week and by upping your calories on the 4th day (even going past your maintenance level to a calorie surplus won't hurt you) you prevent your body from going into starvation mode where it holds on to fat and burns lean mass.
Its very hard at such a lower level of calories, play around with it abit to see what works the best, for you I wouldn't reccommend going anywhere below 2200 calories per day so if thats less than 1000 that should work pretty decently, its the best I can reccommend without knowing your maintenance level.

----------


## bcap

Thanks Moose

Well right now, I'm eating around 2000-2200 calories a day anyway, so should I do what I'm doing now and then every 4th day up the calories? 

How woudl I up them? What MORE woudl I eat?

Thanks, Bryan

----------


## 1buffsob

Bro, can you not see the rib action coming through? I notice a huge difference from last week. Look at the way you can see the delt seperation from the front view. Love handles are almost completely gone! But I think it's the chest that shows the most improvement. Seriously Bryan, I wouldn't worry so much about the weight this week. You can have 2-3lbs fluctuation on any given day. Just so happens you stepped on the scale at a time you were fluctuating. Also, ECA does put a little water weight on some for the first couple of days. Just the introducing of the supplement to your system. I think you should be very proud of this week's accomplishments. I think you're looking too much in the ab section, not noticing the improvements in the other part of the body. Speeking of which, when do we get wheel pics? :Smilie: 

Good job :Thumps Up:  I'm very proud of you.

Kyle

----------


## bcap

Thanks Kyle

yeah no i see it everywhere else, I guess I'm just focusing too much on the midsection - I really want them abs to come through, more than anything! What's your take on the zig-zagging/carb cycling?

----------


## 1buffsob

Abs are the last to come through. How many people do you see with a tight six pack and fat hanging off their arms and love handles?

I don't think any calorie or carb cycling would be in order for you. I think you should just keep doing what you're doing, cause it's freaking working wonders bro.

Kyle

----------


## bcap

GRR FVCK YOU ABS! 

lol - today i'm goign to crush in the gym. can't wait. wooooo

----------


## solid snake

hey bcap nice pics bro GREAT WORK

as 1buffsob said theres some ribs comming throu and front delt separation

and in refrence to changing your diet around 

theres a old saying that goes YOU DONT FIX WHAT ISINT BROKEN!!!!

your diets working week in week out so dont change it!!!

thats all i gota say just keep it up youv come a long way bro

take care.

solid snake

----------


## bcap

Thanks guys for all the help and support - this is the main reason I have this thread here. You guys always have a way of keeping me up when I get down. Thanks again, and for the next week I PROMISE I will not screw up ONCE. I am taking ECA 3 x a day now, doing cardio every morning on empty stomach and will try to do it again at night, and am following a very strict workout schedule. Also, thish week, i'm goign to change up my exercises in the gym, throw a wrench into the gears, see how they react  :Smilie:

----------


## 1buffsob

I like the idea of the switch up in the gym. Alternating exercises, going from barbell to dumbell, more intensity, +/- rest time in between sets, etc. I believe that is the best way to "throw a wrench into the gears" as you say. Shock the body hardecore.

Kyle

----------


## bcap

Yeah, tis the plan. Pretty pumped. I'm gonna crush my oatmeal and pop my 2nd dose of eca in a little bit.

----------


## thedoctordavo

Your making awesome progress man! Keep this up your thread here is one of the inspirations helping me with my diet! Your lookin great bro!

----------


## bcap

Thanks a lot man. 

So i just want to give you guys an update to my workout tonight. All the motivation and comments you guys gave me this mornign got me really really pumped to workout. I used that (plus my eca) to get myself super pumped for the gym. I decided to try something new, and correct me if i was wrong in doing this - but I went without a spotter for the 1st two sets of each excersise. I focused really hard on form and made sure I was targetting my chest. Somehow, on each excersise, I upped my weight by at least 5 pounds - and I had no spotter! Now on my last set of each I upped it 5 or 10 pounds and I asked someone to spot me, and I totally destroyed it, again, focusing really hard on hitting my chest. 

WOW, what a good idea that was - I am SOOOO sore now, but it feels great. After my workout, i went for a 20 minute walk (65% hr) and then downed my pwo shake. 

Feeling good guys!

----------


## locutus

Wow, just saw your progress pics. Great Job B. Like the others said, you are making noticeable progress. I can see your chest outline starting to take a very noticeable shape now as well as the obvious stuff the other guys have stated also. Keep it going. I am looking to you for inspiration on this. I have started writing a journal of everything I eat every day just so at some point i have to put it on paper (computer) and force myself to think about why i ate that instead of something better for me and my goals.

You are doing it bro, keep it up!!!

----------


## bcap

Good to hear that I am helping someone - you shoudl post it up here too, the guys motivation here is priceless and I couldn't have made it this far without it.

----------


## bcap

Update for now

Up early because I've got a final at 9. I'll be goign to the gym after it to do back/abs followed by 20 mins of cardio. I'll also be doing cardio this afternoon on as empty a stomach as I can get. 

Feeling really good about my progress, can't wait for those upper abbies to start popping out. 

Just a question - how do you guys work your abs to get them toned? Do you like lots of reps with no weight or lower reps (10-12) with weight? WHat exercises do you do? I usually do a circuit consisting of rope crunches with high weight (usually 12 reps) followed quickly by vsits, followed by crunches wiht feet off the ground followed by crunches with feet on the ground followed by hanging leg raises. I do this 3 times. 

What do you guys think?

----------


## 1buffsob

I feel compound movements like squat, deadlift, etc., provide all the ab development one really needs. But I like to do ab crunches on the ball about once or twice a week. Not really for getting the abs toned, more as conditioning for that, um, 'thrusting' power. Ahem.  :Smilie: 

1buffsob

----------


## bcap

04/21/06

Hey guys - post for the day. I had a final this morning, didn't do so well, too bad. I crushed my back after my exam, followed by abs. I didn't get a chance to do cardio today, i'm studying like mad for my next exam plus the weather is crappy out (rainy all day) so that doesn't help things. 

Everything is going well tho - my abs are really really REALLY hurting, so thats a good sign. 

Tomorrow = shoulders, i'm SOOO pumped, I love shoulder day. Any words of advice to change things up - what do you guys usually do on shoudler day? I woudl like to develop my rear delts a little more - get some ncier cuts going on. 

Thanks Bryan

----------


## locutus

My shoulder day consists of 5 exercises. 1. Dumbbell Shoulder Press 2. Dumbbell forward raises (thats what i call them) 3. Dumbbell side raises 4. Shrugs on the machine or whatever is available to do them on 5. Reverse pec dec ( i know, most of you do them on back day).

My shoulders respond real well to that stuff. I change it up from time to time but those are my favorite of the shoulder exercises.

Bryan, been meaning to ask you. When you do anaerobic and cardio right after each other (workout then finish with 20 mins of cardio), are you finishing your workout and then downing a protein shake before the cardio or are you doing the protein shake after the cardio? I was never sure how to handle this. I take the protein shake within 15 mins of the workout, usually right after i finish the last set. After that, i always feel its useless to do the cardio after the workout because my stomach now has food in it (the protein shake). Thats why i stick to cardio when I wake up.
Do you know if i should worry about that?

----------


## Quil

I've started doing a sort of reverse cable cross over for my rear delts. Set the cable handles on the top notch, grab each side with your opposite hand, hold the cables at chin level out in front of you (stand back off of the cable machine itself a little) and then bring the cables down towards your sides, but away from your body a little. Did that make sense at all? Really burns the hell out of my rears.

----------


## bcap

Quil - I like the sounds of that i'm DEFINTLY trying that one today. 

Locutus - I do cardio after workout before taking my pwo shake. I couldn't explain the biology of it - but it has something to do with your glycogen stores (maybe somone else can further explain it), but your glycogen cells are empty after a workout, exactly the same way they are when you work out. So when you do cardio after you workout, its the same as doing cardio in the a.m. when you wake up. I do this for 20 mins then down my shake - everything is good to go  :Smilie:  Thanks for the advice

Bryan

----------


## bcap

Hey guys. 

Just got back from an AMAZING hour walk (empty stomach with eca 30 mins before), in the rain. I have never felt so good on a walk, i actually ENJOYED walking in the rain! Wierd. 

So here is what I plan on doing for my trap/shoudler workout today. 

Military Press with Plate Raises in between sets
Side laterals (standing upright) with side laterals (bent over) in between
Upright rows with ez curl bar
Rear shrugs on the cables - innervention method
The cable exercise explained a few posts up

How's that look?

----------


## bcap

Oh yeah - 1 more thing. I just realized that I can see my top ONE ab on both sides. 

WOOOO

Meal 1 = 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg + 2 tsp flax oil. mmmm yummy

----------


## bcap

Just wanna let you guys all know that I had a meeting tonight with my landlord for next year, with 6 others i'll be living with. It was @ a bar/pub/restaurant thingy. Everyone ordered food, beer, and I simply said "no thank you". I resisted fries, fried crap and beer for a good 2 hours while we sat and talked. 

I feel super proud  :Smilie:

----------


## Myka

good job bcap....

----------


## bcap

oh yeah, by the way, i totally crushed my shoudlers today in the gym. they are KILLING ME. I just worked with kyle and made up a pretty killer arm workout for tomorrow too.

----------


## 1buffsob

You think your shoulders hurt from my workout, just wait till you try my arm routine.  :LOL: 

1buffsob

----------


## bcap

Yeah i'm pretty stoked

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Hey Bcap great progress. I wish I could say the same yes shame me all you want, truthfully I feel ashamed for doing it. My 2 best friends visited me this week while I was at college. I lifted once and ran once the entire week. I didnt eat according to plan maybe 2-3 meals a day with mixed carbs and proteins in every meal, nothing to bad though. I had about 18 beers total the entire week, only drank 3 of the 7 nights they were here (I tried). Ate ice cream on more than one occasion and some pizza and fried foods here and there. Funny thing is though when I weighed myself I was at 181 pounds very similar to where I was the week prior. Although I feel like complete crap and I can feel like extra fat hanging on, I feel as if I needed this week to escape and restart from my cutting life. As the semester comes to a close for me I will be focusing on these lat 12 days before home with lifting and school very thouroughly. 

As for you BCAP - amazing job! But boy taking a week off and being a fat kid again was amazing... I HIGHLY SUGGEST IT (Just kidding)

----------


## bcap

Corey - I was wondreing why you hadn't posted anything on your thread for a while. Little disapointed man, but hey, it happens to the best of us. You better get your ass back on track though. 

I've decided to extend my 12 week transformation indefinetly until I am as lean as I want to be, then i'm going to bulk. So you better still be up for that challenge bitch.

----------


## bcap

Update:

Just got back from a niec 45 minute walk in the pouring rain - it feels awesome! I am heading into school to workout arms and then study. Everything is going to plan - haven't fallen off all week! Cardio every morning, workout on schedule, diet on schedule, eca on schedule, feeling great guys!

----------


## bcap

Actually I have a question - Sauna. 

What is your guys's opinion on the sauna after a workout (after pwo shake). I usually go in for 30 minutes with a credit card and just wipe all the sweat off me, it helps cleanse my system and gets rid of any water weight i'm holding. Good idea?

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Credit card? haha Ever hear of a DRY TOWEL! Yeah man I was expecting you to bash on me. But you know what this just goes to show you even if you do fall off for an entire week if something happens in your life serious or not, the effects arent too bad and you can get right back up. I just cant wait to be home so I can start cooking my own meals and I wont have to rely on the cafe for healthy food options.

----------


## bcap

Hey guys

Had a killer arm workout today, really sore already - can't wait for tomorrow. Tomorrow i'm doing legs and then Tuesday is my day off. Everything is going well  :Smilie:

----------


## locutus

I have been wondering about the suana thing also. When I used to go in there I would see wrestlers in thier trying to lose a pound or two before a match or something. Does anyone know anything about if its good or bad for you while losing weight?

----------


## 1buffsob

All you lose is water weight. It does nothing for fat. It has benefits as far as skin quality, but that's it.

1buffsob

----------


## Mike Dura

You can really see the difference in your waistline in 8 weeks. Inspiring. I can't wait to see what you look like at the conclusion of your program. I'm doing a body recompositioning myself. I'm 5 weeks into mine and I'm having a good time with it. I love all the cardio. It's fun isn't it? I like that you're documenting it in such detail.

----------


## thegeneral

sauna probably wont make any difference. except to maybe trick you into thinking you weigh less than you do when you get on a scale and lost 2 lb of water weight. whether it cleanses you or not, i dont know... but i personally think its a waste of those 30 minutes.

----------


## bcap

as long as its nt doing anything bad to me - i'm gonna keep doing it, i enjoy just sitting htere it gives me a chance to relax and reflect on the workout lol

----------


## 1buffsob

So how are the arms feeling this morning Bryan.  :LOL: 

1buffsob

----------


## bcap

oh god you have no idea. right at the CORE of my bicep like at the very deepest part, i cant even touch without it destroying me lol. 

i did legs tonight and can't walk now either - awesome!

----------


## CoreyTampa09

And on that note lets welcome our newest cripple to the board....BRYAN!!!

----------


## bcap

haha yeaaah. tomorrow morning i'm goign to get up to do cardio and won't be able to crawl out of my bed. i'll have to hump the dry air in my bed for 45 minutes for cardio lol

----------


## locutus

Bryan, how are you sleeping at night? do you fall right to sleep or do you need take sleep aids? I seem to have some issue with getting right to bed. I lay there for hours and then i only get about 4-5 hours of sleep. It effects me throughout the next day. Are you having to deal with this at all? Is anyone?

Joey

----------


## TADOLFI

> Just wanna let you guys all know that I had a meeting tonight with my landlord for next year, with 6 others i'll be living with. It was @ a bar/pub/restaurant thingy. Everyone ordered food, beer, and I simply said "no thank you". I resisted fries, fried crap and beer for a good 2 hours while we sat and talked. 
> 
> I feel super proud


Good Deal Bryan!

I was just checking in again and saw this - All I can say is that unless you've been there, you have no idea what that situation is like.
You got the right attitude and the drive in my opinion.
Keep it up Brother!!

All the Best,
~Troy

----------


## thedoctordavo

Way to go workin it hard man. No pain no gain!

----------


## bcap

Hey guys

Thanks so much for all the support - you have no idea how much it helps!

My legs are super super sore, but I'm still going to go for a walk in the morning - need to get some circulation going on. 

It feels so good to be doing this all - I've decided that (I'm getting my bf% tested soon) and (with your guys's help) I'm going to extend my 12 week transformation. I am going to continue it into the spring until I hit a target bf%. No worrying about weight anymore - I will go by pictures and bf%. I'll get it tested every week (I'm joinng a new gym next week that does this for you). 

It's going to be tough with all my buddies back from Univ, drinking and eating crap, but in the long run - sure I missed out on some drinking, but I will look good, and then I can enjoy myself then. It'll be easier to maintain than it is to reach it, I know that for sure. 

Anyway, thanks again. 

Locutus - I am not having any time sleeping brother, my first 2 nights on the eca stack I did but ever since then, I've been sleeping like a baby. Are you on an eca stack?

Bryan

----------


## Quil

Bryan,
I think you're making the right decision by taking the focus off of your weight in numbers and putting the focus on your bf% and appearance. I also think that extending your transformation is a good idea...spend a little extra time and get your bf where you want it, then go on a clean bulk. Then you'll have less to cut next time. Stay focused, and train hard.

Brad

----------


## bcap

Thanks Quil. 

I plan to get my bf to where I want - to tell you the truth, I'm hoping around 10%. Then I'm going to do a clean bulk for maybe 6 weeks, then cut again for 4 weeks and see how I stand from there, I'm hoping by then I'll be pretty lean and pretty damn cut. Only time can tell, thanks for the help

Bryan

----------


## Quil

That sounds like a good plan. I'm sort of doing the same thing right now...started at 233lbs 11 weeks ago, now I'm at 212. I probably won't go on a clean bulk until I get to about 195-200. I'd say I'll be around that weight when my bf is around 10% or so. Then I'm planning on a clean bulk for around 6 weeks, maybe a go with PP or SD again. Anyways.

----------


## bcap

Quil, congratulations on your progress sounds like you did quite the toll on your body  :Smilie: 

Anyways guys - update for today, and I know I have shit coming for this. But I just CAN'T go for a walk this morning. I slept in later than I wanted to, I woke up and couldn't crawl out of bed, walking hurts sooo much. And to top it off - I have a HUGE final tomorrow morning at 9 that I need to get studying for. Not goign to screw up with food or anything, just gotta miss my walk. Tomorrow is chest day though - so think of the nice rest i'm going to have for that  :Smilie: 

Bryan

----------


## Holeshot

Great work, keep it up

----------


## bcap

After a long day of walking while limping, i'm hitting the hay for tonight. 

Tomorrow morning I have a final, which will be followed by the most painful chest workout I have ever experienced, followed by abs, followed by 20 mins on the treadmill. I'm really looking forward to it. 

Tomorrow night some buddies are going out for an end-of-the-year goodbye/dinner then poker at a buddies house, should I skip the dinner? It's at this chinese-buffet. 

What do you guys think?

----------


## locutus

You can eat at those buffets bro. You can get the small pieces of grilled chicken thats not fried or coated (i forget what its called). Fill up on that and see if they have just some plain white rice. You can also get some veggies. You can eat the beef and broccoli if you scrape the sauce of it cause im sure there is sugar in the sauce. If they have sushi, then that should be good for you. Try not to miss events with you buddies because of your diet. You can adjust to any restaurant and still hang with them. It just takes some patience while you are there to find the right foods. order off the menu if you have to.

Joey.

----------


## bcap

See the thing is ... it's a really expensive buffet. It's like $25 and you eat only off the buffet - no menu. The majority of the food is fried. 

Hm. I'm thinking i'll just skip the meal and hook up with them later.

----------


## Myka

yeah keep the 25 in your wallet and if you want to cheat go for something other than fried...fried=transfats

----------


## bcap

Yeah I know. Damnit, oh well no biggie. It'll save me 25 bucks and it'll save me the guilt - I can meet up with them later

----------


## bcap

Yeah I've definetly decided I'm NOT going to do it - I just weighed in and I'm at 184 AND I can see my top ab (singular lol, on each side), I don't want to screw my progress up I'm doing so well. At the same time, I haven't had a cheat in a week, shoudl I have a carb up day?

If so, how exactly DO you carb up? How many grams of carbs should I eat? When? Any kind of carb (low gi obviously, but is it bad if i eat only oatmeal for the day)?

Thanks, Bryan

----------


## the_experiment

> I don't want to screw my progress up I'm doing so well. At the same time, I haven't had a cheat in a week, shoudl I have a carb up day?
> 
> Thanks, Bryan


dude, i'd have a cheat meal. I've been having a cheat meal once or maybe twice (w/ friends)a week since i've started 56 days ago 212lbs - which was the same time around you. I still party on the weekends, too. Although, not hardcore. I lose about 2.5-3lbs a week. I'm now at 193.
With your determination, you will get there.


7. Cheating- Cheating is essential. Why? *Remember, the body runs on homeostasis, it likes to keep balance. After eating so well after a week, your body begins to adjust, and fat loss over time will not be as rapid.* The other extremely important aspect is mental sanity....

----------


## bcap

Cheating is one thing. Taking in a 6000 calorie meal consisting of 100% crap and a shit load of trans fat is a totally different thing. I'd rather take my girlfriend out for dinner and have a nice steak or something of the sort. At least where i can still stay healthy - eating at this chinese buffet woudl be HORRIBLE

----------


## the_experiment

i ate at a chinese buffet, too...

i didn't put any rice, or fried tempera on my plate. Just covered the vegetables with some of the meat dishes w/ sauce. I ate very slowly. I had two plates.
but going out for steak sounds better..  :AaAuto26:

----------


## IronAdam

My cheat meals while cutting are usually something homemade with lots of carbs. Bust ass in the gym Friday afternoon...go home and cook up some pasta, meatballs, garlic bread, maybe some salad. And just max out on the carbs....mmmm.

bcap: Glad to see you sticking to it. You're look'n good man, keep up the ass busting work. Peace!

----------


## locutus

25.00??? Yikes, you made the right decision B.

----------


## bcap

Hey guys

yeah i'm definetly not doing it tonight - i'll just go aftewards. I had a great chest workout today. Tomorrow is back and then this weekend I can't workout until Sunday cause i work all day Friday and Saturday. Boooo

Bryan

----------


## bcap

So had a good day today - no cheating at all, worked out chest. No cardio though, I was busy all day. Tomorrow I'm busy all day as well helping a friend move out, but I'm still working out back in the mroning and will be "working out" / doing cardio all day cause moving shit from room to car. No cheating tomorrow. Friday & Saturday work all day so won't be able to get cardio or workout in  :Frown:  but Sunday I'll get into the gym @ night and crush my shoulders (they'll have had a nice 2 day break so i can work them extra hard)

----------


## locutus

You can probably use the break to heal your muscles. I bet you will feel real strong on Sunday at the gym.

----------


## bcap

Update:

For some reason when I weighed in this morning, I was 2 pounds heavier than when I weighed in yesterday and the day before, wierd. But nevertheless, heres the updates for the day. 

Weight: 185.0

Pics:

Week by Week


Before to Current


Progress

----------


## bcap

Still a bit discouraged guys. Wish I was thinning out a bit quicker. I don't understand how cardio every morning for 1 hour on an empty stomach, sometimes twice a day, working out like a beast, eating compeltely healthy with no cheats AND being on an eca stack and I still only went down a little bit in weight and doesn't look/feel like i went down anything either  :Frown: 

What bf% do you guys ESTIMATE i'm at?

----------


## Quil

Dude, you're doing great. If you try to thin out much quicker, you'll lose muscle, too. Your gains are outstanding.

----------


## 1buffsob

Holy shit Bryan.  :Jawdrop:  Take a look at the seperation in the triceps and delts. Chest is really growing. Your progress is outstanding. Forget what the scale says, the pics say it all. You should be so proud of yourself man, so proud.  :Thumps Up: 

Kyle

----------


## IslandDreamz

Dude.. your going great.. im about the same shape as you (LOL) .. and following your post has motivated me BIG TIME!!

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Dude your lower stomach fat from the front is almost completely gone. But im in your little debacle as you were few days ago tonight. My dad is coming to see me with my step mom before i go back home for college and we may probally go to an all you can eat buffet, best one in tampa - "Crazy Buffet. Today is my off day of lifting but here is what I ate so far, big salad with light italian dressing 35 cals, 6 hardboiled eggs, just played long throw catch for an hour, and gunna do 45 min of cardio in a bit. Tonight I plan on eating alot of raw shrimp, maybe a few peices of susi, non buttered crab legs. Try to keep it as healthy as I can get.

----------


## locutus

Man I LOVE Crazy Buffet. Everytime im back home in Tampa I hit that place, its awesome. 

Bryan, you already know that muscle weighs 4 times more than fat. The fact that your weight is fluctuation must mean you are not only losing fat but gaining more muscle. Shit, look how hard you are working out. You need to lose the scale bro, or stop using it as your guide. You are at the point where those numbers can not be your driving force in this transformation. You still need to weigh yourself, but its time to concentrate on your BF percentage. Thats the only way you will be able to track your progress.

By the way, the pics speak volumes. I can see your progress clearly. Keep Going man, dont look back. 

Joey

----------


## Quil

> Man I LOVE Crazy Buffet. Everytime im back home in Tampa I hit that place, its awesome. 
> 
> Bryan, you already know that muscle weighs 4 times more than fat. The fact that your weight is fluctuation must mean you are not only losing fat but gaining more muscle. Shit, look how hard you are working out. You need to lose the scale bro, or stop using it as your guide. You are at the point where those numbers can not be your driving force in this transformation. You still need to weigh yourself, but its time to concentrate on your BF percentage. Thats the only way you will be able to track your progress.
> 
> By the way, the pics speak volumes. I can see your progress clearly. Keep Going man, dont look back. 
> 
> Joey


Well said. Seriously man, you're a little over 2 months into this. That's nothing. The gains you have made in that amount of time are phenomenal.

----------


## locutus

Bryan if you dont have a body fat analyzer, go to CVS or Walgreens and get one. Get the handheld one. You just grab it, hold it out in front of you and it gives you your body fat. Its not exact in my opinion but its close. Its the exact on that they use at my gym LA Fitness in PHX. 

http://www.omronhealthcare.com/enTou...parntCatgId=35

Here is one from target for 15.00

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/601-8489239-9944920?asin=B0006IVERO&AFID=Froogle&LNM=B0006IVER O|Taylor_Handheld_Body_Fat_Analyzer_-_13989&ref=tgt_adv_XSC10001

Let us know what it comes up with when you use it.


 :7up:

----------


## bcap

Hey guys

Thanks for all the positive feedback - I needed it. Anyway, today was a good back day. I also did lots of lifting throughout the day helpin a buddy move so, even more back workout  :Smilie: 

Tonight though, is my cheat meal. I am not talking all you can eat buffet. I'm going out for dinner with all my buddies cause everyone is finally home from univ, celebrating the end of this year, as well as my progress so far  :Wink: 

Gonna still eat relatively clean, but am not going to worry if my chicken i have tonight is cooked with al ittle bit extra oil for example. 

I'll be gone all day tomorrow and Saturday and will workout again on Sunday - no cheating tomrrow/saturday tho, no worries!

Thanks again

Bryan

----------


## IronAdam

Hey Bryan...you might want to consider actually cheating once a week. No cheat meals and busting your ass hardcore may cause your body to actually hold on to the last bit of fat you have. Think about it, your running your ass off, working out, and eating a super clean low cal diet. Your body is thinking "shit...I better hold onto this fat because if I get rid of it and Bryan keeps up this heavy work, he'll probably starve." I say CHEAT!

----------


## Quil

I'm a big fan of having a cheat meal, or a cheat day. Saturdays for me is pretty relaxed. I try not to go too nuts, but I basically eat what I want. It keeps me sane.

----------


## bcap

Hence my cheat meal tonight. Damn it was good  :Smilie:

----------


## Quil

bcap, where you at bro?

----------


## Myka

yeah what up

----------


## bcap

I'm here guys sorry

I was gone all weekend - had a baaad weekend. Away all weekend + didn't have time to cook food = bad weekend. 

Back on track though. Have a feeling this weeks progress pics/stats will be bad. I'm so depressed guys seriously, this keeps getting harder and harder. This upcoming weekend I'm going for 3 days as well, all day, I hate not being able to workout or do cardio. I guess all I can do is eat properly, that's all. 

I'm back into cardio/gym as of tomorrow though - only for Tues, Wed, Thurs tho then I am gone Fri-Sat-Sun, but I'm going to make sure I have enough food made to last me the 3 days that goes to my diet. 

I am extending my diet indefinetly, I was thinking for another 10 weeks. I NEED to get those abs in, I am not stopping until then. It is SO hard though now that all my buddies are back from univ and want to drink and crap (I haven't drank yet though so don't worry about that, but the temptation is so high). 

I just feel as if I'm making no progress. All this dieting for the last 10 weeks, I screwed up on Saturdy and Sunday - had some extra carbs, nothing HUGE though, and I weigh in this morning and I'm weighing 193, like wtf. 

Ugggh. I just feel like crap. 

Still here tho

----------


## Quil

Hey man, we all hit those plateaus. I'm feeling the same thing you are....12 weeks of cutting so far, and it feels like it will never end. Have a few bad days in a row, and you start feeling like you haven't made any progress. Well let me tell you something, man....all these people who post in your thread aren't just blowing smoke up your ass. You've made an outstanding and VERY noticeable change. So you had a few bad days....you acknowledge it and move on. Put it behind you and press on. You've said you might extend your transformation another 10 weeks, but maybe you won't need that long...if you get yourself together mentally and BUST YOUR ASS!!!! I know I can't wait for a clean bulk, but I also know that if I don't cut this fat off me now, then there will be that much more to cut after my bulk. Anyways, enough rambling from me. HANG IN THERE BRO, we're all here and pulling for you. We can relate to what you're going through. Clear your mind, focus, and get back on the horse.

Brad

----------


## bcap

Thanks Quil - appreciate the motivation. I really need it right now. 

I went for my walk this morning and felt great. I'm heading to the gym in a little bit. I'm upping my ECA stack to 3 times a day for the next week then I'll take a day off of it. This weekend, I can't workout because I am away but I am going to wake up an hour before I have to go to work every day (at liek 5am) and do cardio, and i will still eat properly. That way this weekend doesn't go to shits. 

Bryan

----------


## TinTin78

It's really fun to follow your progress like this, and like everybody said, you are looking really great. The improvements are amazing and you just keep at it, see your goals clearly infront of you and that is where you get.

----------


## The Moose

Bryan, haven't checked out your thread for a bit but I just saw your most recent pics and wow man, thats insane progress! Immediately upon looking at it your triceps and forarms have so much more defination, your delts and chest are coming along nicely too! I can even make out ribs! haha good job bro keep it up

----------


## CENADICT

Hang in there bro, dont you quit on us. You are doin and lookin great. Dont expect to shred the fat u have put on for I dont know how many years in just 2 months. It takes a while, but u r well on your way. 

Good luck mate.

----------


## scerpico22

what up bryan,
this is my first post but i have foloowed from the beginning. brother you have made improvement by leaps and bounds...it gets really, really tough man...but the ends deffinetly justify the means bro!

trust me when i tell you if i have one more bit of spinach im gonna watch a popeye cartoon just to kick my TV in when that little bastard appears on the screen....but hey, we al go through this!

keep up the good work...dont know if your a Basketball fan or not, but the current slogan for the Lebron James playoff push with the Cleavland Cav's is...

"We are all Witnesses"

keep that in mind....because we are!

keep it up

----------


## bcap

Thanks guys, really appreciate it. 

I'm 100% back on track. Yesterday was good, today is going good - I did an hour walk this morning and am goign into the gym in 20 mins. 

Bryan

----------


## bcap

Just the motivation I needed!

Progress pics/stats today, I wasn't goign to do them cause I was too scared my cheat weekend would have negatively effected them. But little did I know, (they probably did negatively effect me), but my progress STILL went in the right direction - more than it has yet!

Weight: 184.3

Pics:

Week by Week:


Before to Current:


Progress:

----------


## 1buffsob

Wow Bryan, very nice job. You have the full outline of your abs now. A couple more weeks and they'll be popping hardcore. Looking real good bro :Thumps Up: 

And don't ever be scarred to post. You made a commitment, and we're gonna keep you honest. :Wink/Grin: 

Kyle

----------


## bcap

Thanks Kyle. 

I'm definetly extending my transformation. I was thinking about going an extra 4 weeks - but I think I'm just goign to go until those sob stubborn abs decide to show their wicked face. 

We'll see - we'll talk. 

Thanks for the motivation, I'm heading into the gym now to do legs, it's gonna hurt so much lol.

Bryan

----------


## CoreyTampa09

BRYAN! Awsome man, your lower stomach is really flattening out now. On a side note, I REACHED MY GOAL BEFORE I WENT HOME AS WELL! Started at 189 7 weeks ago, and I weighed in 3 days early with my goal at 175. Still got the stomach fat but when I get home it will be much easier since Ill have my good foods. I figure 6 weeks after I get home I should be having some ab action!

----------


## locutus

Bryan,

Awesome job buddy. Your love handles are gone and you now have some "ab action" going on. Holy sh!t you are doing well. I am real proud of you. Keep going and DONT LOOK BACK!!!

----------


## locutus

one more thing Bry. You need to take the pics from week one and the current pics and put them on your fridge. Everytime you feel like you are losing the battle, look at the pics from week 1 and then look at the current pics. That should help you go back to feeling like you are making progress. Also, If you really want to be an animal, put my pic as the third pic on your fridge and mark it as your eventual goal!! HAAAAAAA

Ok, maybe not.  :Smilie:

----------


## Quil

bcap,
way to go man. way to hang in there and push through. very good results for this week, the fat is just melting off now. as they say, the stomach fat is the last to go, and I think you're down to it now! good job this week!

----------


## bcap

hey guys

thanks SO much for the motivation - it really helps you have no idea. I just got back from morning cardio (5:30 - 6:30) and I have to work all day so I won't be getting to the gym, but I'll still eat right - I packed enough food to last me this time. No fvcking around like last weekend.

Thanks again

Bryan

----------


## novastepp

wow man, now that finals are done i can get back to all of my training/dieting methods. and i stopped to read all of teh new stuff and i have to say your dedication is unparalleled and the progress definately shows it. can i get some ownage????

 :Owned:

----------


## Superballer

YEEE YEEE!

Looking good man! Keep it up.

----------


## bcap

Hey guys

Just got back from work - had a great day. Did cardio (1 hour) this morning at 5:am on an empty stomach, felt really gooda ctually. Didn't cheat all day (not one ounce of cheat food), am doing the same thign tomorrow. Wooo woo, just found out I DONT work on Sunday too, so I can get into the gym - pretty happy bout that. 

Bryan

----------


## Superballer

stay up against it!

----------


## scerpico22

kickan arss bro, the week 1 to week 10 transformation is unreal...

2 things to take a look at:

week 1 compared to week 2

look at the space difference from your torso to your inner arm...wow what a difference!

and also check out the underarm area in the frontal pic - where the skin of your arm starts to touch your body...BIG difference - you can see the fat melting away bro...awesome! :AaGreen22:   :AaGreen22:   :AaGreen22:

----------


## Oakley

This is sooooooo motivating... Good Job you doing this as if its no sweat....

----------


## sonar1234

Looking great Bro, great job losing all the lovehandles.

----------


## bcap

Thanks again guys. Yesterday, didn't "cheat" persay, but i DID have a muffin midday, it was great. No worries though. I'm going for a walk in 10 mins once eca kicks in (I just woke up) and then I'm going to the gym in a little bit, going to do chest. 

Thanks for the support. How long do you guys think is a good time to be on an eca stack? I think I've already been on it for almost 3 weeks now - I'm thinking of pulling off it as of tomorrow, what do you guys think?

Bryan

----------


## jdh

it looks like your doin pretty good. im not sure about your traing and how many days a week because i havent read the whole thread. i did catch the part where you said you dont really cheat, that might be your problem . you should cheat on one meal possibly a whole day once a week . if you dont you go stale and your metabolism slows. give it a try

----------


## the_experiment

way to go, bcap.  :Aapimp:  

question: i've noticed that on some days you do cardio 2x per day. do you think your fat loss would not have been as significant if you were doing it 1x per day?


(atm, i'm doing 1 hour/7days, thinking about adding an extra session after working out in the pm....)

----------


## bcap

Hey guys

jdh, i DO cheat once a week, usually try to keep it to a meal or 2 not a whole day though. 

the_experiment, I do cardio once a day every day of the week, twice when I can, just cause I love it, but usually the 2nd time isn't as intense - it may be a rollerblade ride with the g/f, a bike ride with a friend, or a game of tennis with a friend, doesn't hurt the way I see it  :Smilie: 

Had a great chest workout today, and when my one friend saw me (I haven't seen him for a while), he said that he was so surprised how good I looked, he said "wow you have like no lovehandles left, what the hell", it made me feel really really good  :Smilie: 

Bryan

----------


## The Moose

ECA cycles shud be done in 2 week intervals to maintain the optimum effect.
Did you notice much of a difference using it?

----------


## bcap

Yeah I did notice a difference, I was more pumepd to workout, didn't really get much jitters though - could it be because I was on it like a year and a half ago?

----------


## 1buffsob

> *ECA cycles shud be done in 2 week intervals to maintain the optimum effect.*
> Did you notice much of a difference using it?


That's extremely debatable.

1buffsob

----------


## bcap

no kyle, YOU are extremely debatable. 

either way, i'm done with eca for now, i'm going back on my superpump for 2 weeks to finish off the initial 12 week cut - i will then probably go back on eca for another couple weeks, going into my extended 4 weeks (at least).

----------


## solid snake

hey bcap i havent been around in a while and i just wanted to say keep up the good work and i hope your doing well :Wink/Grin:  



seya around

----------


## The Moose

> That's extremely debatable.
> 
> 1buffsob


Well that doesn't pertain to the Aspirin and the Caffeine but the Ephedrine works on your B-receptors and increases your body's temperature, after 2 weeks your body becomes accustomed to the effect and your temperature returns to normal, your heart is still beating faster but you've lost the effect of the increased temperature. Your metabolism isn't quite as fast as it could be with the additional heat and faster heart rate. So people do it in 2 week cycles to keep their body from adjusting, some people beleive that 1 week cycles work best, I myself have had better experience with 2 weeks.

----------


## 1buffsob

Benedryl, along with other anti-hystamines, upgrade the beta-2 receptors. If taken every 3rd week of your ECA cycle, you can run it for some time before you lose the benefits of ephedrine. Some people find better results cycling it on and off every 2 weeks, others find a continous cycle to be more beneficial. Like I said, extremely debatable.

1buffsob

----------


## The Moose

I still think it would be a good idea to give your heart a break every couple weeks but I did not know that benadryl had that effect, thanks for the heads up.

----------


## bcap

Yeah my only concern is the effect it's having on my heart - hence the break. 

Anyway guys, doing good, had my cheat meal yesterday - was so good, fish and chips! mmm ...

Today I'm working until 1, then i'm going to the gym, then work again tonight. Wooo, tomorrow morning cardio on an empty stomach when I wake up and then gym later on in the afternoon. 

Everything is going perfect  :Smilie: 

Bryan

----------


## The Moose

Hey Bryan I was just curious if your eating habits have been staying the same throughout this experience. I haven't really heard you say to much about your daily eating habits as of late. Just wondering if you could name off a few of the things you eat most frequently for your meals.
Thanks

----------


## UpstateTank

bcap you're kickin ass and takin names with your diet...congrats on your progress bro!

----------


## bcap

Thanks guys

Today went as planned as well  :Smilie: 

Moose - my eating is usually as follows

Wake up 10:00 Cardio on empty stomach
11:30 Meal 1 - Pro/Fat
2:00 Meal 2 - Pro/Carb
2:30 Workout
3:30 Meal 3 - Pro/Carb
6:00 Meal 4 - Pro/Fat
9:00 Meal 5 - Pro/Fat
11:30 Meal 6 - Pro/Fat

Meal 1 is 6 egg whites omlette
Meal 2 is 1/2cup oatmeal with 1 scoop whey
Meal 3 is pwo shake
meal 4 is usually a salad with 3tsp olive oil and diced chicken or tuna
meal 5 is usually chicken or fish
meal 6 is usually cottage cheese/peanut butter

Tomorrow will be good as well

----------


## bcap

Good day today guys

Did arms @ the gym and worked all day - but did cardio all day doing it, so it was good.

Tomorrow is measure up day. Uh oh lol

Bryan

----------


## dan476

bcap when you say pro/carb meals, how much carbs in grams are you taking approximatelly?

----------


## firmechicano831

Looking really good bro, keep up the good work.

----------


## bcap

oatmeal is 1/2 cup, so 30grams and pwo is 60grams of dex

----------


## en1222

> Thanks guys
> 
> Today went as planned as well 
> 
> Moose - my eating is usually as follows
> 
> Wake up 10:00 Cardio on empty stomach
> 11:30 Meal 1 - Pro/Fat
> 2:00 Meal 2 - Pro/Carb
> ...


Hey bcap.. I have been following your posts for a while.. Great job... I was wondering what you calorie intake and macros look like for workout and non workout days

----------


## bcap

Hey guys

Well, its the moment of truth. 

11 Weeks into my transformation! My weight is now at 183.2, and the pics are below. 

en1222, I am around 2100 calories both days - the only difference is I don't have a pwo shake, instead, another 1/2 cup oatmeal. It is important to keep your carbs the same (imo) because your off day is when your muscles are really recovering, they need the energy. 

Anyway, without further adieu, heres the pics.

Week by Week:


Before to Current:


Progress:

----------


## 1buffsob

Awesome job bro.  :Thumps Up: 

You've come so very far. You don't even look the same. It's incredable to see.

Kyle

----------


## bcap

Thanks Kyle

Still no where NEAR where I want to be, so I'm indefinetly extending the transformation.

----------


## CENADICT

you have lost 22lbs bro thats approx 2lbs a week which is the max one can loose without loosing any muscle. So u did and r doin very well. Keep up the good work....  :Thumps Up:

----------


## locutus

WOW!! Most Excellent Bryan. We are as excited about your progress as you are bro.

Joey

----------


## en1222

Great Job bro!!!!!!!

----------


## Quil

Good job man, you can really see a lot of changes even in the last week!

----------


## Jabroney

Hey man...awesome work...read your entire thread...great stuff. You gotta be feeling like a million bucks...

----------


## bcap

Thanks guys

Jabroney, I'm feeling pretty good, i'd say 100 bucks right now - 10 more weeks and i'll feel like 100000 bucks (i think theres enough 0's there). 

Anyways guys - weekened is here again, and i'm away for work all weekend, so workout is gonna be put on hold until Monday. Still will be eating to par though. 

Is it true that fat loss is 80% diet? 

Thanks, Bryan

----------


## novastepp

ok so i understand you're cutting and working hard and everything but seriously bryan, where'd those love handles go?  :Thumps Up:

----------


## bcap

haha they magically transported to some other guy in the world who is drinking every night, eating pizza and wings as breakfast, lunch and dinner. he can keep them too by the way cause i don't ever want them back.

seriously tho, thanks for the feedback nova, means a lot

----------


## caddilac

Awesome work man!

----------


## bcap

hey guys

kinda goofed up a LITTLE bit yesterday, had 2 muffins cause i forgot my chicken @ home and figured it was better to eat crap than to not eat at all. it was that or pizza, so. 

today will be better i promise  :Smilie:

----------


## locutus

At this point, you will probably burn up the muffins pretty quickly when you take into account the other smart food you are eating every day. 

Doing great Bryan.


Joey

----------


## bcap

Hey guys

Yesterday and today, diet was bang on. No workout/cardio though. I worked 40 hours in the last 3 days, I am exhausted as shit! I feel so fat too, for some reason, I hate not being able to go to the gym. I work in the a.m. as well but ony until noonish, I'll be goign to the gym after that to crush my chest and go on the treadmill for a good 30 minutes. 

I'm really considering clen , what you guys think?

Bryan

----------


## IronAdam

> Hey guys
> 
> Yesterday and today, diet was bang on. No workout/cardio though. I worked 40 hours in the last 3 days, I am exhausted as shit! I feel so fat too, for some reason, I hate not being able to go to the gym. I work in the a.m. as well but ony until noonish, I'll be goign to the gym after that to crush my chest and go on the treadmill for a good 30 minutes. 
> 
> I'm really considering clen , what you guys think?
> 
> Bryan


IMO you've made it this far without clen...you don't need it. Go back to the eca if you must. BTW, good job Brian  :AaGreen22:

----------


## bcap

Was just thinking of speeding up the last part of the transformation a bit, that's all, but, if ppl here don't think it's a good idea, maybe it's not

----------


## The Moose

do your research on it, it all depends who you talk to and what you read. I wouldn't necessarily reccommend it but then again I am currently using it right now, so theres two sdes to every story. My best advice is to read as many threads as possible and take to mind everyone you know will ask you why your hands are shaking so badly...trust me haha

----------


## bcap

Moose, did you get it from this site?

----------


## raytnorman

Bcap, my rat took Clen /T3 form this site and had great results; however, his diet was not as in check as yours. I would defiantly recommend reading every post you can before you make your choice. And you probably don’t need it. You keep dieting like you are and you will reach your goal. Good luck and keep us posted.

----------


## bcap

Yeah I know I don't NEED it, but to tell you the truth, I'm getting really sick of cutting haha. I want to speed up results - get to my goal bf% and then do a bulk for a few weeks to get some decent size, cut up again and be all ripped for summer. 

Any ideas? Shoudl I bulk now for a couple weeks to get some more mass, then cut or what?

----------


## Quil

I'm kind of in the same delima as you, bcap, and I've decided to keep cutting as much as I'd like to do a clean bulk right now. I figure the more fat I go ahead and cut off now, the less I'll have to do after my bulk. Plus, I feel like I've got my metabolism pretty stoked right now, might as well take advantage of it while I can.

----------


## xtinaunasty

hey B! you're amazing, seriously. awesome dedication.

before you try and cut down any more though, i would do a short bulk to see how you do. you're starting to waste away  :Smilie:  

i wouldn't eliminate clen as an option in your next cutting cycle, but if you try it now, i think you would burn more muscle than fat (even though clen is *supposed to* preserve muscle)

----------


## bcap

Yeah, here's what I had in mind guys. 

As of Monday, bulk for 3 weeks. I'll be on creatine and probably something else (not sure what else - no juice though). I'll put on as much muscle as I can and then cut for anohter, say 6 weeks, possibly with clen .

What do you guys think?

----------


## xtinaunasty

to be honest, i dont think 3 weeks is going to do anything for you in the way of building muscle. i would suggest 10 weeks...short by bulking standards, but still long enough to build a few lbs of solid mass.

----------


## bcap

ahhh i can't do a full 10 weeks! i wanna get lean for summer, i am no where near where I want to be, should i just do a quick 3 week bulk then cut with clen or shoudl i continue my cutting?

----------


## xtinaunasty

i would just continue cutting for now...maybe just try and maintain through the summer months.

----------


## bcap

Yeah that's what I was thinking too - it is summer, I am still young, I DO want to enjoy myself and not have to worry about going to the beach and packing myself broccoli, flax oil and chicken you knwo what I mean. I don't know, I need to make some decisions

----------


## The Moose

keep cutting, a 3 week natural bulk will give you next to no new muscle, you may gain some water weight with the creatine but you'll lose it again once you start to cut, Quil mentions a good point, your metabolism is up so take advantage of it plus your used to your eating and exercise schedule by now so keep the cutting going, getting abs by the end of summer is definately in view for ya now man. good job

----------


## bcap

but see here is my issue:

I am a 19 year old. My friends like to drink. I like to drink. I don't want to totally **** up all the time. 

I don't know what to do, like I want to continue being healthy and all that but I want to be able to enjoy my summer you know? These are supposed to be the "best times of my life". It's hard having to say no to go out for lunch with friends cause its not on my diet. 

What if i still worked out, still did cardio, but like wasn't so totally strict. I.e. if my friends wanted to go out for a few beers, i'd do it, if everoned ordered a pizza every now and then i'd have a few slices, and so on. 

Is that bad? Will I gain weight? Will the last 12 weeks go to waste? I don't know what to do guys!

I had my cheat meal today - took my mom and grandmoms and girlfriend and her mom out for lunch, so i'm depressed from that haha. I hate eating crappY!

----------


## LAGMuXle

bcap!

Phenominal progress!

I would call it success. You are doing a great job - those triceps are coming through nicely!

Keep up the good work. Don't party away your hard work, enjoy yourself, but limit it throughout the summer. The worst thing that could possibly happen to you is that you will lose your hard earned results - it would be detrimental to you psychologically and physically if you lose what you have already won...

I usually go by the rule that if you eat 37 out of 42 meals a week clean, you are ok. Keep it similar to that and you should be fine, I would still eat clean, cardio, lift, keep the routine going and keep your cheating and drinking to a comfortable moderation. 


LAG

----------


## IronAdam

> but see here is my issue:
> 
> I am a 19 year old. My friends like to drink. I like to drink. I don't want to totally **** up all the time. 
> 
> I don't know what to do, like I want to continue being healthy and all that but I want to be able to enjoy my summer you know? These are supposed to be the "best times of my life". It's hard having to say no to go out for lunch with friends cause its not on my diet. 
> 
> What if i still worked out, still did cardio, but like wasn't so totally strict. I.e. if my friends wanted to go out for a few beers, i'd do it, if everoned ordered a pizza every now and then i'd have a few slices, and so on. 
> 
> Is that bad? Will I gain weight? Will the last 12 weeks go to waste? I don't know what to do guys!
> ...


Theres no need to feel depressed man. If you wanna get ripped stick to the program and **** the pizza for a little while longer. You're only 19, pizza will still be there in the winter. Don't let you friends make you feel wierd for sticking to your goals. If they're really your friends, they'll understand that it's important to you.

But...if you feel that sticking to the diet is affecting you that much, you need to decide whats more important and move on. The way I see it is that you've hung on this long, you might as well bust ass for a few more weeks and see how low in bf you can go. If you've never cut super low before, now is the time. As you get into the single digits you start to see a completely different body, its worth the effort, if only for the pics. 

With that said, a couple brew daddies every once in a while isn't gunna throw you off course....it just opens the door to more temptation. If you feel you can drink and not go home and eat a pizza at 2am have a couple beers with your buddies once in a while. 

Good Luck

----------


## Jabroney

Hey bcap,

While I am cutting heavily right now due to being a lot overweight when I was 22-24 after college my roommate and I would work out hard 4-5 days per week with the weights and I usually fit in three cardio sessions...post workout. 

That being said we would go out had hit the bars hard every Friday and Saturday night. Always eating healthy food but would throw down a whole bunch of captain and cokes...it's tough to order egg white omelette with dry wheat toast at 3 am but hey...gotta do it.

We were 9 to 5 monday thru friday guys for work so the weekdays were rock solid for lifting and eating...too much booze on Friday and Saturday. Roommate has a frame much like yours and still got the abs to show up and put on some solid strength gains. I was not as skinny but still average about 1 pound per week with a diet that is nowhere close to what we have picked up here.

Just thought I would share some experience with you. Like one of the other guys said...keep the diet in check 85% of the time and you should be just fine.

----------


## Quil

Bro, let me tell you from experience, you are walking a very slippery slope doing the "few slices of pizza every now and then...beer here and there" thing. This is my third major cut of soon-to-be over 30lbs...notice I said my THIRD!!!! I've done what you are talking about before...cut 30 lbs off and said "Hell yeah, look at me!! Let's go have some beers!", and before you know it, you're right back where you started. If you have the discipline to continue your cardio, workouts, and diet 90% of the time and then go out just every now and then, more power to you. I don't. It's one extreme or the other for me. Mentally, I'm in the same ballpark as you right now...I've been cutting for 14 weeks, and need to cut for another 6-8 to get to where I need to be before I clean bulk. And it sucks. I'm tired, cranky, and ready to eat...ready to get big again. I just can't bear to have that fat staring me in the face when I look in the mirror to see my gains. So I'm going to suck it up, slap myself a couple times, and press.
Sorry for the rant. I just hate to see you waste away your hard earned gains. Good luck man. Hang in there.

----------


## en1222

You will probably have that bad day and night of beer and pizza but after a day or two you will be like damn i am getting fat again and should get back on track. Once you get to a point where you feel good about the way you look or atleast alot better than before you will always look back and strive to get back there if you fall of course for a while. Atleast that is what happens sometimes to me when i cut....

----------


## bcap

Good afternoon gentlemen. 

So today marks a wonderful day in history - I am done my initial 12 week transformation!

I went out and celebrated that fact last night, and to tell you the truth, I am taking the weekend off. Sorry to disapoint you all - but as of Monday I'm just going to have to cut like a mother fvcker for another 6 weeks. I have some superpump 250 (cutting creatine) that I am starting up on Monday, and I was thinking bout going back on the eca stack - I have a feeling my beta receptors are shot though, only because I was on eCa a long time ago and was on it for quite a whiel - anyway I can fix this? 

Anyway, like I said, the next few days I'm goign to take off, just relax - eat healthy (not splurg), but not refine myself to chicken and oatmeal. Come Monday, I'm starting a BRAND NEW transformation, I am goign to revise my diet and the whole bit. Good thing is, the gym i'm joining on Monday is open 24 hours a day, so I'll never have an excuse to miss the Gym. 

Anyways, thanks so much for the motivation guys, and I'll talk to you all on Sunday to help me revise my diet  :Smilie:  

Bryan

----------


## Quil

Congrats man. Good luck with your new transformation.

----------


## bcap

Thanks Quil. 

I will take a new "before" pic Monday morning (after a weekend of enjoying myself and taking a break from dieting), and will go for 6 more weeks - but hard.

Like I asked - is there anyway to "fix" my beta receptors? I'm pretty sure they're fried from me taking ephedrine a long time ago in large quantities - I was stupid before. Any idea? 

Thanks. Bryan

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Bryan, I heard taking benadryl for a week gets your beta receptors back to normal.

----------


## xtinaunasty

yeah, it also F's with your circadian rhythm....hence, the 2am post.  :Wink: 

don't mess w/clen yet B...trust us.

have a couple slices of pizza now and then...maybe a couple beers! you're right, these ARE the best years of your life. enjoy them....just have a good balance. even pros have off-seasons. some take it to extremes and work harder during pre-contest...and others (like you should do) continue with their healthy lifestyle but give in a little now and then, but have an easier time when cutting. 

i would seriously shoot myself if i was on a diet 365 days a year...there's no way i could do such a thing.

----------


## bcap

yeah i agree. but i DO want to reach my goal. I'm so close I can reach out and touch it, I want to get there like nothing else, then go on maintenance

----------


## bcap

So if I took benadryl for a week I could go back on ECA with the full effects?

What kind of benadryl there are all kinds of it

----------


## The Moose

just regular benadryl will do the trick. the small pink pills, 50 caplets for 8.99 at shoppers drugmart

----------


## mcgas7

fantastic results so far bro.. big up!

----------


## bcap

Just letting you guys know I'm still alive!

I'm enjoying my weekend off, giving my metabolism a kick in the ass. Come monday it's not going to knwo what hit it!

If my beta receptros are shot, shoudl I take benadryle for a week and THEN get onto the eca stack, or start the eca stack now WITH the benadryl?

Thanks, Bryan

----------


## bcap

Hey guys

Again, still alive. Tomorrow starts a new transformation. I'm gonna keep it up on this thread - I'm guessing another 6-8 weeks, or until I'm happy (probably never). For the 1st week, I'm going to be on Superpump250 (cutting creatine) and benadryle, after the 1st week I'm either getting back onto eca or clen , haven't totally decided yet. 

What do you guys think? 

I am going to be doing cardio 7 days a week - no excuse. 

I did so well in my last transformation, I am going to do it again, I WILL get down to the single digits bf%. I think sometime this week I will get my bf% tested, that way I can compare it to the end of it. Or shoudl I just get calipers? 

Bryan

----------


## bcap

Also, another question.

I will be takign Gaspari Nutrition Superpump 250. It is a pre-workout creatine mix, I am thinking of investing in Gaspari Nutrition Sizeon. It is apparantly a post-workout mix. It has 30g carbs and creatine. Shoudl I take 2 servings of this plus 1 1/2 scoop of protein pwo to make it 30g pro, 60g carb + creatine after workout?

Could anyone take a look @ the 2 products and let me know if I am goign to be benefiting from them? It also says it is an intra-workout drink, shoudl I take it while i workout? Do i count the carbs towards daily intake? 

Thanks again

Bryan

----------


## IronAdam

Save your money and buy some bulk creatine ethyl ester and dextrose for PWO.

----------


## bcap

Yeah i've got dex for pwo, but I think I am switching to a solid source - oats, seeming as I won't be having a ppwo meal. Creatine Ethyl Ester, as in Creatine Mono? Or ... 

Thanks for the help

Bryan

----------


## bcap

Hey guys

I actually have another question. Does this sound like a good idea (seeming as a lot of you have been following my progress, you know quite a bit about me) for me? 

Doing workouts based around 3 different sequences: 

Day1: Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
Day2: Arms/Biceps
Day3: Legs
Day4: Rest

Repeat

Doing only a few excercises per body part. For example, on chest day, a lot of the chest exercises work triceps and shoudlers, so maybe i'd go 2 presses, 2 shoulder exercises and a couple tricep exercises. 

Good idea/ Bad Idea? Thinking its kinda good, I'll do high reps to work on cutting instead of putting on size. 

Any comments are welcome  :Smilie:

----------


## bcap

Anyone have any opinions on doing shoulders/chest/tris in the same day? I am going to the gym in 20 and need to know if i shoudl do it :S

Bryan

----------


## bcap

Hey guys. 

Like I said, I started my new transformation today. Below are pics, I forgot to do weight today so I'll do it tomorrow. I didn't get to cardio on an empty stomach today because my gym closed early so I had to get there and get in a workout before they closed. I had a killer chest workout followed by 15 mins cardio. It's all I had time for. 

Anyway, here's Week 1 Pics:



Was wondering what you guys thought I shoudl do for workouts. I want to change things up. 

I was thinking of going:

- Chest
- Shoudler/Tri
- Back/Bi
- Legs
- Day off
Repeat

What do you guys think? What are some good exercises for cutting? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Bryan

----------


## Quil

When I'm looking to mix things up, I'll sometimes do a few weeks of Chest/Bis, Back/Tris, Shoulders/Traps, Legs. Just make sure you space out your chest and back days. You could also choose to give arms a day to themselves and split your shoulder workout up between chest and back day. Just a thought.

----------


## bcap

I'm actuallly working on a workout regimine right now I'll post it to see what you guys think. 

Bryan

----------


## bcap

Ok, I'm stuck lol. 

Does this look ok, or? 

Day 1: Chest
Day 2: Back/Bicep
Day 3: Shoulders/Tricep
Day 4: Legs
Day 5: Rest

Bryan

----------


## IronAdam

Hey Bryan, run a search on creatine ethyl ester, or CEE in the supps section. It's like mono but better.

What exercises are you doing on the days listed?

----------


## bcap

Day 1: Chest
- Flat dumbell press
- Dips
- Incline dumbell press
- Incline flys
Day 2: Back/Bicep
- Deadlifts
- Good mornings
- Barbell curl
- Low Row
- 1 Arm preacher curl
- Lat pull downs - wide grip
- Concentration curl (cables)
- Incline seated hammer curls

Day 3: Shoulders/Tricep
- Standing press
- Skull crushers
- Military press
- Tricep pushdown
- Side raises
- Weighted dips
- Upright row
- Tricep extensions

Day 4: Legs
- Squats
- Calf Raises
- Leg extensions
- Leg curls
- Lunges

Day 5: Rest

What do you guys think?

----------


## Brent_G

bcap your a badass! keep up the good work! 

very inpirational  :Smilie:

----------


## bcap

Thanks Brent. What do you/you guys think of my workout regimine. Last transformation i really focused on diet. I knwo i have that down now, so I want to make sure I'm doing the right thing in the gym. I want to see gains there/increase muscle size AS i'm cutting - I AM on creatine remember, so. I find it helps cut though seriously. What do you guys think of the workout thing i listed 2 up?

----------


## Giants11

> Day 1: Chest
> - Flat dumbell press
> - Dips
> - Incline dumbell press
> - Incline flys
> Day 2: Back/Bicep
> - Deadlifts
> - Good mornings
> - Barbell curl
> ...



Looks good bro.

----------


## bcap

And again, I'm assuming that I shoudl be doing mostly high rep with lower weight? 

I.e. 1st set 11-15 reps, 2nd 8-10, 3rd 6 - 8?

----------


## bcap

Alright guys. Update. 

I'm feeling very very hungry today. Going from 4 days eating like crap to this, my stomach/metabolism isn't used to it. Oh well, it's going to have to get used to it. 

I'm grabbing the benadryl tomorrow. I'll be up at 6 to do cardio, as I work @ 8.

Also, tomorrow i'm joining the 24 hour gym so I'll be able to do cardio early in the morning (days that i work) @ a gym instead of outside - more controlled on a treadmill. 

No more excuses as to why I can't work out/do cardio.

----------


## novastepp

good call on the 24hr. gym. i too do my cardio outside in the a.m., but being a BCS i don't want to spend any money on a gym membership. (FYI i workout at my university)

----------


## bcap

Lucky you. I have to pay for my membership @ univ. I'm out of Univ now though and don't have a membership there anymore. I joined this one gym for a month (so far in the spring) and it sucks. So i'm joining the new one tomorrow (it actually opens tomorrow).

----------


## bcap

05/23/06

Just got back from a nice 45 minute walk on empty stomach. I have to work today from 8 - 2, doing physical labor too, so I will get some cardio there as well. At 2 I'll be going to the gym to do back and bi's. 

Diet will be bang on today as well. 

Bryan

----------


## bcap

05/23/06

Had a good bicep/back workout. Signed up for the new 24 hour gym today. It's awesome there  :Smilie:  

This means that Thursday morning I can go there and do cardio instead of going outside in the cold at 7:00am. Also means that this weekend (because I am away Saturday @ 6:00am to Sunday night), I can still get a workout in at like 4:30am. Wow, that's going to hurt!

Anyway, everything is bang on, diet wise, workout-wise and cardio-wise  :Smilie: 

Bryan

----------


## bcap

05/24/06

Had a good day today. I had an iced cappacino and a donut earlier this morning because my boss just brought it back for me and I would have felt bad saying "no thank you". It's ok though because all day I was doing physical activity and walking around/running around, mowing the lawn and what not. 

Had a killer tricep/shoulder workout as well. Tomorrow morning I am going to the gym early to do cardio on empty stomach, and then tomorrow night i'll be going to do legs. 

I think i have finally decided to go on clen . I have yet to buy the benadryl - will probably buy tomororw and stay on that for a week to give the beta receptors an "upgrade/repair". Is 1 week enough do you think?

Also, I knwo that I have to pyramid up with clen, but when do I take the taurine? I have read that I take it before bed, but just double checking. 

Thanks, Bryan

----------


## The Moose

shouldn't really matter to much, u can split up the dose or you can take it all in the morning if you prefer

----------


## bcap

sorry moose, bit of a misunderstanding here. do you mean that i should split up my taurine doses? i knwo that i should split up the clen doses, but taurine too?

----------


## The Moose

you can if you want, with taurine it doesn't really matter all that much, with the clen i suggest you take it as soon as you wake up say 7am and then take it again around 4pm so by the time u get to bed the night sweats (if you have them) will be minimal

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Hey Bcap, thats my plan too. I have 1 more day on my ECA and then im going off all supplements, (Eca and NOXplode) for 2 weeks. Then I will do my clen and possibly T3 and creatine for my last month of cutting. Im debating if all 3 will work together, or if its neccessary for the T3. Where are you getting you Clen from btw.

----------


## bcap

I'm just gonna get Lion's. Good idea?

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Where from?

----------


## bcap

Here - the boards sponsor. 

Click on the word clen <- Right there

----------


## bcap

05/26/06

Woke up at 8:45 and went to the gym *24 hour gym* and did treadmill @ 65-70% hr for 45 minutes. Am now enjoying meal 1. 

I have a question - I just mixed blackberries into my oats, and it tasted great, is it bad to do this? 

Thanks, Bryan

----------


## bcap

Hey guys. Just got the benadryl: 50 25mg capsuls. I know I shoudl be taking it before bed, but how much?

Thanks, Bryan

----------


## The Moose

depends how hardcore you want to get with your cutting diet. fruits, berries especially are high in sugars, same goes for pinapple and bananas. if you can manage cut out all fruit to really force your body to burn fat, i've tried it and i find it almost impossible to do. cutting out refined sugars and carbs is easy comparing it to cutting out fruit. try to keep the fruit eating with your pwo shake.

----------


## bcap

Ok no problem. I cut out fruit for the first 12 weeks, just tried something different this morning, I can cut that out no problem  :Smilie: 

Bryan

----------


## CoreyTampa09

I usually put one banana in with my Pwo shake as 35 grams of carbs and then the rest in oats, tastes greats and still having good results.

----------


## bcap

Yeah I think I'm going to change up my pwo shake a bit. Make it 1/2 cup oats, 1.5 scoops whey, 1 banana.

----------


## bcap

Just so you guys know i'm in the works of designing a new diet ... going to be talkign to a few guys about it and will get back to you all in a few days. For now, i will stick to this one

----------


## bcap

05/27/06

Everything is goign good today. Woke up at 6 and did cardio @ 65-70% on an empty stomach for 35 minutes, now i'm just gettign ready for work. 

I will be working out chest tonight around 6. 

Diet will be bang on  :Smilie: 

Bryan

----------


## The Moose

so with this part of your diet, correct me if i'm wrong but you plan on going till you get abs right? if thats the case it should be interesting to see how long it takes you, bang up job man, definately 1 of the better cutting threads i've read on here. i've been meaning to ask...which program do you use to load up your pics, i like the way you have them displayed.

----------


## bcap

Thanks Moose. 

And to answer your question, yes. I am so determined to get those abs out, I am not stopping this program until they are there! Once I can visibly see them and am happy with my results, I am going to do a clean bulk followed by another cut. Really appreciate the feedback. 

I actually use Adobe Photoshop to do all my pictures. I have an action setup, so i just make 2 5 x 6's (front and side) and then press F2 and it puts it all together for me and I just change the week number to the corresponding week. Bam!

Thanks again for the feedback  :Smilie:  

Bryan

----------


## bcap

Had a great chest/abs workout, followed by 10 minutes of intervals. 

Super tired now. 

Diet went 100% to plan today, won't get am cardio in tomorrow, but am working out at night and will follow diet to a tee as well  :Smilie: 

bryan

----------


## The Moose

I've really got to acquire your ability of self control. I guess from doing this cutting cycle for so long that by now its second nature to you, you should lend me some advice so I can help myself by slapping my hand everytime I try to pick up something thats unhealthy!

----------


## bcap

05/28/06

Hey guys

good day today, ate on par and am about to head to the gym to hit up back and bi's. 

Moose, to tell you the truth, I don't even know how I do it. I just think of myself back when i was really fat and say, if i do this now, i'll do it again, and i'll do it again, and keep doing it until i get to be that size again, and i don't want that. 

So if i don't cheat once, i won't cheat twice, and so on. I really want those god damn abs - thats my motivation. Oh yeah, and you guys too! Seriously you have no idea how motivating it is to have people following you like this. I reallya ppreciate it, keep it coming guys!

Bryan

----------


## The Moose

I'll have to give that a try. I'm as close to getting abs now as I've ever been but I don't think I've even been trying 1/2 as hard as you have. From the time you started till now we can all see the difference that its made for you, so pat yourself on the back you skinny bastard!  :Smilie:

----------


## bcap

lol fvck off skinny bastard i'm soooo far from that. i wish. 

i'm still SO far from seeing my abs. you'll see in the progress pics tomorrow. this last bit seems SOOO hard to come off  :Frown:

----------


## The Moose

haha yah it always is, but that just makes acheiving your goal that much more satisfactory, we should make this a bit more interesting and make a little bet to see how long it will take you.

----------


## bcap

i'd definetly be for that lol it'd keep me on my toes. 

oh yeah, i have pics and stats from this morning, let me get them all together and post them

----------


## bcap

Ok. Well heres the pictures. 

I weighed in at 184.9

----------


## The Moose

What was your starting weight again??

----------


## ODC0717

Good post B. Thanks for sharing your experiences. Keep up the good work and keep your eyes on the prize. Remember....

half of knowing what you want is knowing what you have to do to get it. 
the other half is knowing what you have to give up .

----------


## bcap

Hey thanks guys. 

Starting weight originally was 204. Down 20 pounds, up a lot in muscle too. 

I haven't been doin very well lately. It's so hard to be strict during summer, with buddies who always want to be out partying and what not. 

It's just tough in general to do something like this - I'm getting sick of it. Not sure exactly what I want to be doing. I really think I should bulk to tell you guys the truth. I want to go up in the gym, get my weights up/strength up, then cut come Fall, what do you gusy think?

I don't really know anymore.  :Frown:

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Yeah Bryan I feel ya, its tough when your out and your buddies are doing as they please and you just have to bite your tongue. But this is how ive been doing it, Ive been cheating twice a week with some casuaul drinking eating out at night and making sure those other 5 days im on key. Ive maintained my weight but havent seen much progress. I might do this for another few weeks and go on a T3/Clen Cycle for 6 weeks, bulk for 4-6 weeks thereafter and then cut right before I start school.

----------


## locutus

> Hey thanks guys. 
> 
> Starting weight originally was 204. Down 20 pounds, up a lot in muscle too. 
> 
> I haven't been doin very well lately. It's so hard to be strict during summer, with buddies who always want to be out partying and what not. 
> 
> It's just tough in general to do something like this - I'm getting sick of it. Not sure exactly what I want to be doing. I really think I should bulk to tell you guys the truth. I want to go up in the gym, get my weights up/strength up, then cut come Fall, what do you gusy think?
> 
> I don't really know anymore.



Bryan, Its normal to feel this way after what you have now gone through for 14 weeks. You already know that you can mix in some fun times with your buds as long as the majority of your time is spent focused on your diet. There are times during this where you probably ask yourself "why am I continuing this when I already finished my twelve week program?". Yes, getting your abs to show is a good reason to continue, but you are also laying down the foundation for the rest of your 20's 30's and even your 40's. (i realize you are 19 right now). While you are tired of doing this cutting stuff, remember that cutting is popular during the summer. Fall is the time to start thinking about bulking and then doing your bulking cycle through the winter months. This shouldn't be a battle between wanting to hang with friends and wanting to stay focused on your body. You can do both if you just dont overdue the bad stuff. 

Whatever happens, I am proud of what you accomplished and what you are still meant to accomplish. You have been an inspiration to me and my workout buds. I share your postings with them often. I personally think that when you want to over do it with the partying and food, ask yourself these question. How did i look in my bathing suit last year at the beach? how will i look in it this year at the beach? How did I get here? get it?

Ill have the chicken breast and rice with bottled water please.

Joey

----------


## bcap

Thanks for the inspiration guys. 

I shoudl just suck it up and continue. What I think I'll do it stick to the diet as much as I can, but if I have some buddies going out for dinner or drinking, I'm not going to stop myself. I'm not going to go crazy with it, but, yeah know, I'm young and wanna enjoy my summer. Next summer I'm going to school so I won't have the chance to do this all. 

But I'm going to stick to the diet as often as I can. 

Bryan

----------


## bcap

Hey guys

So I've made a decision. I'm going to do a clean, lean bulk for about 10 weeks. I want to go up in strength in the gym and need to pack on some more muscle, that way when I cut, it'll be easier becuase I'll have more muscle under the fat. Also, this allows a BIT more leeway for the summer. 

What do you guys think? Going to get preworkout creatine (Superpump), some CEE for pwo, some No2 and get back on ECA to minimize fat gain. Also, will be doing morning cardio still to make sure I don't gain much fat. 

Thoughts?

----------


## The Moose

Your very indecisive, haha you say you've made up your mind on doing a bulk and then you ask everyone what they think. Its your body and its obvious you want to bulk up a bit, this isn't the first post you've had thats hinted at that. Do what you feel is necessary! I can totally relate to the wanting to go out and have fun with friends, thats been my downfall each time! All the more reason you shouldn't let the same thing happen to you, look how close you are! Don't give up now. If anything make beer drinking on Friday and Saturday night your 2 cheat meals for the week.

----------


## bcap

LOL yeah moose i know what you mean. I am VERY indecisive. But to tell you the truth I think I really do want to bulk up. I mean even when I was cutting, I was on creatine because I wanted to increase size. I am going to focus soley on bulking, and put some good size on, but keep it clean. 

I think this is really what I want to do. It doesn't have MUCH to do with the whole frirends thing either, I can put up with eating chicken breast. 

I am going to work on a bulking diet and post it asap.

----------


## thegeneral

try cutting your daily calories by about 250 and see if that helps.

----------


## bcap

thegeneral - what do you eman cut my calories by 250? I wish to bulk for 10 weeks, put on some size and THEN cut again. 

Sorry I haven't posted guys I was away all week for work. But basically I have 100% made up my mind to bulk. I am going to do a clean bulk for the next 12 weeks, the first 2 will be not as strict, because I am going to a cottage with some friends in a week and a half and know that things will be getting out of hand up there. Once I get back from that, I will do a really strict clean bulk and will be getting on No2, Superpump, CEE and ECA stack to keep fat gain to a minimal. 

Any suggestions/opinions/comments are welcome  :Smilie: 

Bryan

----------


## 1buffsob

Lose the ECA stack. It won't do you any good for bulking. Cheers on your decision Bryan. I know it was a difficult one to make.  :Smilie: 

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

> Lose the ECA stack. It won't do you any good for bulking. Cheers on your decision Bryan. I know it was a difficult one to make. 
> 
> 1buffsob


what about taking a dose before am cardio? even if u are bulking...will that help keep fat gain to a minimum if u are eating in a big excess?

----------


## bcap

that's what i was thinking nova, comments anyone?

----------


## 1buffsob

> what about taking a dose before am cardio? even if u are bulking...will that help keep fat gain to a minimum if u are eating in a big excess?


Taking a light dose, such as 25-50mg, before a.m. cardio will help to burn a little more fat than just cardio itself. But, the effects would be minimal IMO, and aren't worth the cardiovascular risks of ephedrine. ECA is best suited for cutting to provide some needed energy when in a calorie deficit, and also the anti-catabolic effects that ephedrine possesses.

I'd lose it personally, and just watch the diet and keep the a.m. cardio constant.

1buffsob

----------


## novastepp

good call. thanks for the info. seeing as i do agree that in a strict clean bulking diet, fat gain can be kept to a minimum, and morning cardio would do the job at controlling it as well. just wanted your opinion on it. thanks again.

----------


## bcap

yeah same here. Thanks Kyle. Also decided against No2 - pointeless product IMO, i've ready a lot of reviews

----------


## bcap

Hey guys. 

Just so everyone knows - I AM still alive. Been enjoying my summer (ish). But I've been super busy. I start my bulk diet this upcoming Saturday. 10 weeks. 

I'm pretty excited. Any tips/hints that you guys have found while bulking in the past would be a great help, I've never bulked. 

Thanks, Bryan

----------


## The Moose

> Hey guys. 
> 
> Just so everyone knows - I AM still alive. Been enjoying my summer (ish). But I've been super busy. I start my bulk diet this upcoming Saturday. 10 weeks. 
> 
> I'm pretty excited. Any tips/hints that you guys have found while bulking in the past would be a great help, I've never bulked. 
> 
> Thanks, Bryan



Eat less frequently and slightly bigger meals, snack on things like peanut butter, protein bars, almonds, and salmon.

----------


## bcap

Hey Guys

Again, still alive here. Been super busy, just started my own business and things are super hectic. 

I am starting to bulk tomorrow, will post the diet midweek with macros but will post what i am eating day to day. 

Am going to do this for 10 weeks.

----------


## audis4

Bcap, I have been following your progress for several months now even before i signed up to be a member! I would like to say, excellent progress and you are certainly determined to get what you want. I can't wait to see the bulking diet. I am currently cutting and will be starting a bulk towards the end of the summer. Although i will eat well, I will probly do a little more of a dirty bulk such as a sub at subway etc. 

Hope everything works out as planned and good luck to you man!

----------


## bcap

Thanks for the support. 

The last month and a half (ever since my cut) have been rough. Really have fallen off the bandwagon. Nights of drinking and crap eating. It's over now - I am back and am more dedicated than ever. 

Weighed in this morning at 195.2  :Frown:  ... pics will come tomorrow I'm having some issues with my camera. 

My layout is pretty much this: 

Meal 1 will always be pro/carb, preworkout and postwork and post postwork will be pro/carb, everything else will be pro/carb. This sound good?

Aiming for maybe 6 or 7 meals. 

Any sugestions would be greatly appreciated. This morning's meal 1 consisted of 1/2 cup oats and 8 egg whites. 

Bryan

----------


## The Moose

even tho your doing a bulk you still need to add a fat meal in your diet, as fats play a very important role, i wud just add the fats in to your morning meal, go buy some udo's oil and take a 1 tbsp when you get up and 1 before you go to bed

----------


## bcap

I DO have some flax oil - which i will be including in 2 or 3 of my pro/fat meals. You are suggesting mixing macros, which, from my understanding is bad to do. 

Anyone else comment on this? 

Pretty much, Moose, this is what it'll look like:

Meal 1: pro/carb
Meal 2: pro/fat - with flax oil
Meal 3: pro/carb 
workout
Meal 4: pro/carb - shake
Meal 5: procarb
meal 6: pro/fat - with flax oil
Meal 7: pro/fat - with peanut butter probably

----------


## bcap

Just had an amazing chest workout. I'm definetly back on track. 

As far as supps, I am taking Superpump pre workout and 2g CEE post workout and once again later on in the day. 

Bryan

----------


## The Moose

Eat 7 times a day, and this does not include PWO shakes on training days. Eat protein with every meal, carbs with your first 4 meals of the day and fats with your last 2 meals. The 7th meal comes in the form of a shake during the middle of the night. Total intake at max "bulk" is about 100g fat, 450g protein and 400g carbs for a total of 4300 calories, again this does not include PWO shakes and of course the odds of that matching your exact needs mosty likely will be quite different, but thats what I reccommend for doing a bulk....

----------


## bcap

Interesting ... I need to actually get the diet written down. 

But as of right now, That is approx what I'm doing.

----------


## audis4

Bcap, what would you say your approximate body fat % is? I really want to get off this cutting diet and jump on a bulk. I know you probly don't have your diet outlined but would you say its going to consist of what your cutting diet looked like just adding more of those clean foods to each meal? Are you going to eat a little dirtier for maybe 1 meal each day i.e. a bowl of pasta when you go out to dinner or something like that everyday?

I'm really interested in seeing your diet. Best of luck to you.

----------


## bcap

Thanks audis. 

I'd say my bf% is around 15 or 16%. My diet is pretty much the same as my cutting diet, with a couple extra pro/carb meals and more food at each meal. 

Also, I am not so strict with other kinds of food. For example I went out the other night and got a buffalo chicken sandwich. Because I am bulking, I know I can eat A BIT dirtier. But other than that, its pretty much just a lot more of the foods I had while cutting, with a lot more pro/carb meals - which is something I'm very happy about  :Smilie: 

Everything is going to par by the way guys. Had a killer arms workout last night and am really feeling it today. 

I am currently taking CEE postworkout and with breakfast and Superpump preworkout, anyone else suggest any other good supps to stack?

bryan

----------


## Phreak101

> I am currently taking CEE postworkout and with breakfast and Superpump preworkout, anyone else suggest any other good supps to stack?
> 
> bryan


LR-IGF3, Insulin , HGH, Test-E, Dbol , and Winny. That'll get you nice and bulked!  :Wink/Grin:  

Best bulking supp you're gonna find is proper carb and protein intake. If you're stuck on supps, I've always been a big fan of Glutamine and R-ALA for protein absorbtion.

Wanna dig a little deeper? Check out prohormones, rubbish to me personally but people (non-juicers) seem to love them.

----------


## bcap

Prohoromone such as trib or prohoromone such as M1T? or am I crawling down the wrong hole here? 

Glutamine - I used to take it, but didn't really notice much, although, I don't think i was taking it properly. 

Anyone else?

----------


## IronAdam

Run a search an leucine and arginine. I'd stay away from the prohormones for now.

----------


## bcap

Update- 

Everything is going 100% to plan, feel great. Am seeing good gains in the gym as well. 

Bryan

----------


## swingbatta

Doing great man! Keep up the hard work.

----------


## The Moose

before i juiced i ran M1T for 6 weeks 2 weeks on 2 off and 2 on again i noticed a big increase on the scale and my lifts went up about 12%

----------


## bcap

Wow - that's pretty damn good. The local place where I am from had M1T and I considered it at one point, but recently I found out the owner of the store went on it and he recently discovered it wasn't even M1T, it was d-bolls, and he wasn't taking any anti-estro so he got some hardcore negative sideeffects, so I can't trust them to get M1T from, I think i shoudl stay away from pro-horomones for a while any, I am still young and relatively inexperienced in the gym

----------


## chest6

> *before i juiced i ran M1T* for 6 weeks 2 weeks on 2 off and 2 on again i noticed a big increase on the scale and my lifts went up about 12%


M1T is "juice" 

Methyl-1- *testosterone?*

----------


## bcap

Hey guys

Everything is going to plan - bulking diet is going GREAT. 

Seeing great progress. I will post the diet tomorrow for the bros to critique it, as I am done school now and my full time job starts tomorrow, but it is an active job and we have 2 snacks in a day and a lunch (camp counselor) so lots of time for food, and it will be the same every day - keep me strict!

Will keep you guys posted. Thanks for all the support!

Bryan

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Hey Bryan, with the success of you bulking do you see that when you look at yourself in the mirror, you see a slimmer bryan as a result of bryan. I dont know if im making sense but coming from a chunky kid as me and you were, gaining weight can cause a false image and was wondering if during your bulk you feel better when you look at yourself in the mirror

----------


## bcap

Corey. 

I understand what you are trying to say. I am thicker now, I may appear fatter, but I know that I am putting on good muscle weight, with minimal fat gain. I can already notice an increase in muscle size - so I am not too concerned with the fat at the moment. Sure I'd like it to all go away, but I have learned to accept that my ultimate goal - leanness isn't going to be attainable unless I do this. I have accepted the fact that I need to take in a lot of calories, carbs, etc, and WILL go up on the scale and will look thicker and chukier. But this is a thing I am willing to go through, knowing that once it is over, I can cut again and keep all that muscle - and finally look good. 

After the next 9 weeks, I hope to cut for 14 weeks - possibly considering clen , we shall see. 

Bryan

----------


## novastepp

you think you're going to need to cut for 14 more weeks after 10 weeks of bulking?

----------


## bcap

Hm. Well I know I am FAR away from being "cut" under anyones terms. My abs are NOWHERE near being visible and still have A LOT of fat left. And I knwo this isn't going to improve over my bulk. 

Do you think 14 weeks is too much?

----------


## bcap

Ok guys. I am going to need some help with designing my bulking diet - it's still relatively new to me - the last 2 weeks I ahve just been eating high carbs, all clean, but I want to get a strict schedule down. 

Here is what my schedule will look like. Actual foods/macros will be posted asap:

Meal 1: 6:30 - Pro/Carb
Meal 2: 8:00 - Pro/Carb (Small snack)
Meal 3: 10:30 - Pro/fat (small snack)
Meal 4: 12:00 - Pro/Fat
Meal 5: 3:30 - Pro/Carb (Pre workout)
Creating shake @ 4:00
Workout @ 4:15
Meal 6: 5:45 - Pro/Carb (Post Workout)
Meal 7: 7:30 - Pro/Carb (Post Postworkout)
Meal 8: 10:30 - Pro/Fat (Pre Bed)

How's it look in general?

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Creating shake? Creatine shake?

----------


## bcap

... creatine + water? lol

----------


## bcap

Ok guys here's the diet!

Meal 1 @ 6:30
- Egg Whites (3/4 cup)
- Oatmeal (1 Cup)
- Whey (1 Scoop)

576 cals, 7.3g fat, 57.2g pro, 61.5g carb

Meal 2 @ 8:00
- Oatmeal (1/2 Cup)
- Whey (1 Scoop)

310 cals, 4.3g fat, 34g pro, 31.5g carb

Meal 3 @ 10:30
- Tuna (1 can)
- Light Miracle Whip (2 tsp)
- Flax Oil (2 tsp)

250 cals, 13.1g fat, 30g pro, 6g carb

Meal 4 @ 12:00
- Chicken (1 can)
- Flax oil (2 tsp)
- Olive oil (2 tsp)

588 cals, 25.6g fat, 77g pro, 0g carb

Meal 5 @ 3:30
- Oatmeal (1/2 cup)
- Whey (1 scoop)

310 cals, 4.3g fat, 34g pro, 31.5g carb

Workout @ 4:15

Meal 6 @ 5:30 (PWO)
- Whey (1.5 scoop)
- Carbo Complex (2 scoop)
- Banana

556 cals, 2g fat, 43.5g pro, 93g carb

Meal 7 @ 8:00
- Chicken (6 oz uncooked)
- Whole Wheat bun

387 cals, 5.6g fat, 46.3g pro, 38g carb

Meal 8 @ 10:30 
- Fat Free CC (1/2 cup)
- ANPB (2 tablespoon)
- Whey (1 scoop)

330 cals, 16.5g fat, 35g pro, 17g carb

Total: 3307cals, 79g fat, 357g pro, 278g carb

What do you guys think? Also, with meal 4 I will be consuming some watermelon a few times a week - is this bad? 

Thanks guys so much, 

Bryan

----------

